# Offseason Player Movement Rumors



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545431917974536192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545432230903156737


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Wolves reshopping Corey Brewer*



> The Minnesota Timberwolves have put veteran swingman Corey Brewer back on the trading block, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Timberwolves, beset with injuries and mired at the foot of the Western Conference with a record of 5-19, are again engaging contending teams in trade discussions for Brew
> 
> The Houston Rockets and Cleveland Cavaliers, sources said, remain the most interested suitors for Brewer, but have also been joined by the Los Angeles Clippers.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Celtics, Mavs talk Rajon Rondo swap* 



> The Boston Celtics, after years of flirting with potential Rajon Rondo deals, are in substantive discussions on a trade that would send Rondo to the Dallas Mavericks, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Celtics and Mavericks have been discussing a swap that would furnish Boston with multiple draft picks -- including at least one future first-rounder -- as well as blossoming Mavericks center Brandan Wright and other players needed to make the salary-cap math work.
> 
> ...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

everyone on the Lakers is on the block for future considerations, cash and picks (except Swaggy, Swaggy is untouchable - I think 4 years of Swaggy at 5 per may be the best deal in the books at the moment)


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Sacramento discussing trade for Deron Williams?



> The Brooklyn Nets and Sacramento Kings are discussing a deal centered on former All-Star guard Deron Williams, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> The Nets have been shopping their high-priced star players, and the Kings have been probing the market for an impact point guard.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--kings-discussing-trade-for-deron-williams-222855172.html


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

kbdullah said:


> Sacramento discussing trade for Deron Williams?
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--kings-discussing-trade-for-deron-williams-222855172.html


they need a PF.. not sure why they are going after Williams.. I would go after KG actually.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smath said:


> they need a PF.. not sure why they are going after Williams.. I would go after KG actually.


KG? Come on. KG is done and has been done for a while now.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Basel said:


> KG? Come on. KG is done and has been done for a while now.


All they need from him is to play D... he's deff an upgrade over jason thompson , that would make 1 insane D! Also he should be much cheaper then D.Will


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smath said:


> All they need from him is to play D... he's deff an upgrade over jason thompson , that would make 1 insane D! Also he should be much cheaper then D.Will


KG is garbage now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It means nothing to me.

Kings still can't make the playoffs.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Basel said:


> KG is garbage now.


If you've been watching, KG has been playing pretty good basketball.

Cousins could really use a guy like Garnett playing alongside him for a little while.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone got a link on the Joe Johnson to the Pelicans move?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Wait, the last I hear they wanted to keep JJ and move the other two. When did that change?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Clippers need to do something


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552924350668488704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552924662720524290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552926245411762176


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552924538082979840


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552927993970974720


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dang. Two firsts for Mozgov? If the going rate for Mozgov is two 1st-rounders, Celtics must be wondering what they can get for Wright.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How happy is @XxIrvingxX right now?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

2 first for Mozgov? Love it for the Nuggets. Nurkic is really coming into his own. I thought it was a stroke of genius when Denver traded McDermott for Nurkic and Harris. 
I thought they had the best draft.

2 firsts for a serviceable starting center? Overpayment to be sure, but the Cavs had to do what the Cavs had to do.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Basel said:


> How happy is @XxIrvingxX right now?


I just got done doing this at work in front of my co-workers who don't care the least bit about basketball...






And yes, the reactions are very accurate in regards to how they reacted.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

kbdullah said:


> Dang. Two firsts for Mozgov? If the going rate for Mozgov is two 1st-rounders, Celtics must be wondering what they can get for Wright.


I'm actually going to be pretty let down if Cleveland empties their tank for Mozgov, as they were the most obvious candidate to overpay for Wright. Theoretically, they could offer their 2018 first, I suppose.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Bogg said:


> I'm actually going to be pretty let down if Cleveland empties their tank for Mozgov, as they were the most obvious candidate to overpay for Wright. Theoretically, they could offer their 2018 first, I suppose.


I doubt they're gonna try getting Wright at this point. Where would he fit in the rotation?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I doubt they're gonna try getting Wright at this point. Where would he fit in the rotation?


As the fourth big behind Love/Thompson/Mozgov, because Lebron's already breaking down and Marion's turning 37, I'd assume. Alternatively, if they're leery of Tristan Thompson's free agency when they're already on the hook for Lebron and Love at $20+ million per, a first-max contract for Kyrie, and eight figures of Andy V, Wright and some draft picks for Thompson could actually make a bit of sense for them (if they believe they can re-sign Wright this summer, which they should be able to).


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Bogg said:


> As the fourth big behind Love/Thompson/Mozgov, because Lebron's already breaking down and Marion's turning 37, I'd assume. Alternatively, if they're leery of Tristan Thompson's free agency when they're already on the hook for Lebron and Love at $20+ million per, a first-max contract for Kyrie, and eight figures of Andy V, Wright and some draft picks for Thompson could actually make a bit of sense for them (if they believe they can re-sign Wright this summer, which they should be able to).


Thompsons become a very good upcoming talent for the Cavaliers. I'm not so sure Cleveland isn't going to give up on him that easily.

Although...I have been horribly wrong about stuff like that before.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Thompsons become a very good upcoming talent for the Cavaliers. I'm not so sure Cleveland isn't going to give up on him that easily.
> 
> Although...I have been horribly wrong about stuff like that before.


Well, I don't see it so much as giving up on him as not being able to afford him. Probably sends the wrong message to Lebron, but turning him into a competent backup (because let's be honest, Mozgov/Love is their starting frontcourt now) while re-stocking their supply of picks-as-trade-chips a little bit isn't a terrible move.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Bogg said:


> Well, I don't see it so much as giving up on him as not being able to afford him. Probably sends the wrong message to Lebron, but turning him into a competent backup (because let's be honest, Mozgov/Love is their starting frontcourt now) while re-stocking their supply of picks-as-trade-chips a little bit isn't a terrible move.


Fair enough.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553060594765406211


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553060594765406211


Wow. Either would be huge for them. 

Rich get richer.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sources: Grizzlies eye Deng or Green*


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

uUgh...neither would help much. Not worth giving up a pick or taking on their contracts. Won't elevate us to another level.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> uUgh...neither would help much. Not worth giving up a pick or taking on their contracts. Won't elevate us to another level.


I don't know man. Green is young and a quality scorer. Deng makes an already intimidating D that much more solid. Haven't watched the Heat much this year, but I did see Deng absolutely shut down Lebron when the Heat and Cavs met up.

Gasol could leave and Randolph is due for father time to give him a reality check. May as well play win now and hope for the best. There's no clear cut front runner. Hell, 2 of most peoples top 3 contenders from the summer are floundering. OKC may not even make the playoffs and the Cavs are hardly treading water in the East.

A guy like Deng definitely makes Memphis a contender in my mind.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I don't know man. Green is young and a quality scorer. Deng makes an already intimidating D that much more solid. Haven't watched the Heat much this year, but I did see Deng absolutely shut down Lebron when the Heat and Cavs met up.
> 
> Gasol could leave and Randolph is due for father time to give him a reality check. May as well play win now and hope for the best. There's no clear cut front runner. Hell, 2 of most peoples top 3 contenders from the summer are floundering. OKC may not even make the playoffs and the Cavs are hardly treading water in the East.
> 
> A guy like Deng definitely makes Memphis a contender in my mind.


You might be right. I admittedly haven't watched Deng this season at all. Just would like a more athletic 3 with Gasol/ZBo on the frontline. I guess the options are limited though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Adding Green or Deng without giving up a rotation piece would make the Grizzlies a top 3 team in the West in my mind.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> uUgh...neither would help much. Not worth giving up a pick or taking on their contracts. Won't elevate us to another level.


You also hated the Courtney Lee trade when it happened, and that turned out pretty well for Memphis. Boston fan aside, I think making a move now is the right thing for the Grizz. I don't _expect_ Gasol to leave, but it's a distinct possibility, and they have a chance at winning a title now. I'm of the opinion that if you have a shot at a championship you've gotta do your best to take the shot. Jeff Green would walk onto the team as their best small forward from the day he got there, and would give the team some interesting smallball options as a change of pace 4 for short minutes as well. Most of that holds true for Luol Deng as well, but I have a feeling the Heat would prefer to make the playoffs and Jeff Green as roughly 2/3s the mileage on his body that Deng does.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Bogg said:


> You also hated the Courtney Lee trade when it happened, and that turned out pretty well for Memphis. Boston fan aside, I think making a move now is the right thing for the Grizz. I don't _expect_ Gasol to leave, but it's a distinct possibility, and they have a chance at winning a title now. I'm of the opinion that if you have a shot at a championship you've gotta do your best to take the shot. Jeff Green would walk onto the team as their best small forward from the day he got there, and would give the team some interesting smallball options as a change of pace 4 for short minutes as well. Most of that holds true for Luol Deng as well, but I have a feeling the Heat would prefer to make the playoffs and Jeff Green as roughly 2/3s the mileage on his body that Deng does.


The reasoning is the same. You do not stock pile mediocre wing players. We need an impact player on the wing to get to the next level.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

clear cap and make a max offer on Jimmy Butler this summer


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553658696643784705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553659276657319936


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553665839774593025


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What a power move for the Grizz! Jeff Green would have a major impact on that team. More impact than Josh Smith on the Rockets or possibly even more than Rondo on the Mavs.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Woj says it's imminent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553683583601500160


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> The reasoning is the same. You do not stock pile mediocre wing players. We need an impact player on the wing to get to the next level.


Couple of thoughts....

A) Just what the hell does Memphis have to offer that someone's going to trade an all-star for? Last time all they gave up was an expiring contract to get who's now their best swingman, and this time around they're giving up less than half of what Timo Mozgov just fetched (as Boston has to actually take back salary it doesn't want). Sure, in theory trading for Kevin Durant is better than trading for Jeff Green, but only one of those guys is actually attainable.

B) The reasoning is wrong. Getting two-way players who can both defend their own position _and_ shoot the ball makes a big difference for Memphis. The gap in talent between the Courtney Lees/Jeff Greens of the league and the Papanikolaus/Jason Terrys (2014 edition) of the league becomes a chasm in the playoffs.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

On those lines, I would actually argue that as long as you have Gasol, Conley and Z-Bo needing shots, you don't want a star-caliber wing that would take up shots b/c you'd be getting diminishing value as he'd have to take shots away from your other stars.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> On those lines, I would actually argue that as long as you have Gasol, Conley and Z-Bo needing shots, you don't want a star-caliber wing that would take up shots b/c you'd be getting diminishing value as he'd have to take shots away from your other stars.


I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Jeff Green might be the best 4th banana on any team in the league now. Absolutely the perfect role for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I also love the idea of a Conley (or Udrih)-Lee (or Udrih)-Carter-Green-Gasol line-up quite a bit. They could really put up some points in a hurry if that squad gets going.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I also love the idea of a Conley (or Udrih)-Lee (or Udrih)-Carter-Green-Gasol line-up quite a bit. They could really put up some points in a hurry if that squad gets going.


Spreading the floor with those three wings and running a bunch of pick-and-rolls with Conley and Gasol is certainly a nice change of pace option for a team who built it's reputation on bullyball.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553738742536474624


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553738742536474624


Good luck getting much of anything for Quincy Poindexter.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553741626942951425


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553742137825951744


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Two expirings and you'd have to figure a first rounder from the Grizz for Green? 

That puts them at like 37-38 mil going into next season. Not really sure what they're planning to do with all that cap space and such a mediocre FA market.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think (fear as a Laker fan) that clearing cap space right now may not be the best strateegery with the cap about to leap in a couple summers - you may find yourself with empty shelves and everyone else having money to burn too


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553763933195337728


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I figure the Lakers will have to get a rid of a big sooner or later. Hill, Davis, Kelly, Black and Sacre all fighting for minutes at the 4/5.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I figure the Lakers will have to get a rid of a big sooner or later. Hill, Davis, Kelly, Black and Sacre all fighting for minutes at the 4/5.


Only Hill or Davis really have any value. Davis is on an amazing contract, so I'd assume the Lakers try to move Hill for a pick.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This isn't exactly new information, but the Knicks are looking to dump Jose Calderon for an expiring contract, and apparently are making Bargnani available, but I can't figure out who would give up anything for him. 

They'll probably find a taker for Calderon when a playoff team with a non-useful expiring contract shrugs their shoulders and picks up a rotation guy for free. Either that or a lottery team turns a guy who's going to walk this summer into a solid vet. Specifically, I could see Minnesota trading for Ricky Rubio's Spanish National Team teammate as a veteran mentor, and I wouldn't hate the deal either. They'd probably give Mo Williams a buyout in that scenario as well, which I'm sure he'd love.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey, if the Knicks were willing to swap their pick for LA's I wouldn't be opposed to Boston eating Calderon's deal outright.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Hey, if the Knicks were willing to swap their pick for LA's I wouldn't be opposed to Boston eating Calderon's deal outright.


Seconded, but there's no way they do that. I mean, _maybe_ you could talk them into swap rights on their pick and Boston's own this year, so that they're guaranteed a top-10 pick but Boston has two shots at the top of the draft, but even then I bet Phil balks. Honestly, those aren't terrible terms for shedding $15 million in unwanted salary, but Knicks fans would revolt.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey, we'll let them have Sullynyk!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: As for Lakers, they have been very active since 12/15. Made calls on Waiters, Jennings, Monroe. Asst GM Glen Carraro is working the phones.


FWIW


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@mr_jasonjones: Kings looking to make a deal. No blockbuster but Ramon Sessions could be on the move. Jordan Farmar a possible target, per source

...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> @mr_jasonjones: Kings looking to make a deal. No blockbuster but Ramon Sessions could be on the move. Jordan Farmar a possible target, per source
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I know the Clips were looking to move Farmar somewhere to get Boston an expiring contract in the discussed Austin Rivers trade, but Sessions is a two-year deal. For the record, I'd prefer to hold onto Rivers for a month and see how he responds to a fresh start before moving him along for a pick in the 50s. If they were getting back something more valuable I may feel differently, but the odds that Rivers turns into a serviceable bench player can't be worse than the odds the guy you draft at the end of the second round does.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555131149370929153


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555131149370929153


With a pick? Why would Boston want Nate?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dumping Jameer Nelson's contract, which has a player option for a second year. Nate's is expiring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555135873222598656


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Dumping Jameer Nelson's contract, which has a player option for a second year. Nate's is expiring.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555135873222598656


Makes good sense for both teams.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What does Denver want with Jameer Nelson though? They must be getting something else or rhat makes no sense


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I can remember when Nelson was having an all star season for the Magic before he got injured, what happened? He's been on a downward spiral ever since and after leaving the Magic he can't seem to stay on any team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I can remember when Nelson was having an all star season for the Magic before he got injured, what happened? He's been on a downward spiral ever since and after leaving the Magic he can't seem to stay on any team.


To be fair, this is his first season away from the Magic and he was traded for a pseudostar to a team that had no use for him. It's not like he's been bouncing around the league for four years, unable to find a spot in a rotation.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

I love for the clippers to get Wilson chandler or Affalo


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Guess the rumor is that the Clippers are interested in Nate Robinson if he clears waivers. Of course Jordan Farmar has been pretty terrible and the Clippers bench is a huge weakness.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Guess the rumor is that the Clippers are interested in Nate Robinson if he clears waivers. Of course Jordan Farmar has been pretty terrible and the Clippers bench is a huge weakness.


 @Diable ?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> What does Denver want with Jameer Nelson though? They must be getting something else or rhat makes no sense


Nelson is still a quality rotation point guard in my opinion. He also fits a lot better with coach Shaw than a guy like Nate does.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Nelson is still a quality rotation point guard in my opinion. He also fits a lot better with coach Shaw than a guy like Nate does.


Eh, his value pretty much rests on his ability to hit 3s at this point (which he did well enough in Dallas). He's a liability on defense and he was never a great distributor. He can still handle the ball, but so can a lot of guys in the D-league. If he's canning his 3s at 37-39% he's a contributor, but if he hits a cold streak he doesn't bring much else.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

It would be funny if the clippers get rivers, prince, and nate! All being ex Celtics for a mins lol


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't think about it until after the game was over, but Farmar got a DNP CD tonight. Looks like the Clippers only played 8 guys though. Big Baby played 5 minutes and Hawes played 17....damn that is an odd minutes distribution


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Supposedly the Celtics are holding off on giving Tayshaun Prince a buyout for now while they shop him around and see if they can get something useful in trade. I'm sure Ainge is simply looking for something minor, like a smaller contract to buy out and a second-round draft pick, but it'll be interesting to see if anyone bites.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555832433208066048


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn giving up Bullock is stupid. He's got a chance to be a decent player at some point and the Clippers situation at the 3 is beyond terrible. It's Barnes or play freaking Crawford at the 3 , which doesn't work for shit against anyone you have to guard.

Clippers signed Dahntay Jones from the d league btw. No clue if he can still play, obviously it's for wing defense which is a problem for them


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555842090043969536


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Diable said:


> Damn giving up Bullock is stupid. He's got a chance to be a decent player at some point and the Clippers situation at the 3 is beyond terrible. It's Barnes or play freaking Crawford at the 3 , which doesn't work for shit against anyone you have to guard.
> 
> Clippers signed Dahntay Jones from the d league btw. No clue if he can still play, obviously it's for wing defense which is a problem for them


I think we're signing prince too


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Seeking frontcourt help, Kings willing to put Nik Stauskas in deal
*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Coach Fish said:


> *Seeking frontcourt help, Kings willing to put Nik Stauskas in deal
> *


See, what's funny is I originally thought to myself "wow, that's a really good opportunity to turn one of Sullinger or Olynyk into a top-10 pick in the first year of his rookie deal". Then I thought about it some more, and I don't think I'd want to trade either of them for Staus, which was a little shocking. I think I'd rather just keep developing James Young.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> See, what's funny is I originally thought to myself "wow, that's a really good opportunity to turn one of Sullinger or Olynyk into a top-10 pick in the first year of his rookie deal". Then I thought about it some more, and I don't think I'd want to trade either of them for Staus, which was a little shocking. I think I'd rather just keep developing James Young.


Stauskas was a terrible pick. Even if he turns into a decent pro they already had McLemore in front of him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We've got Hill and Ryan Kelly if they want a stretch 4. Get it done Mitch!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We've got Hill and Ryan Kelly if they want a stretch 4. Get it done Mitch!!


Hill actually makes sense. No one in the world wants Smelly Ryan Kelly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

When Kelly has been healthy he's been a solid player offensively and has shown a very high IQ defensively that makes up for his lack of athleticism. He's just been injury plagued.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd even go so far as to throw in Houston's pick this year if I were the Lakers. You're probably not going to find a player as talented as Stauskas with a late 1st rounder.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Brooklyn has accelerated trade discussions for Brook Lopez with the intention on moving him soon, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Nets talking to several teams, but officials around league say Nets making second hard push for intel on Charlotte's Lance Stephenson.


...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope they are not looking for intelligence from Lance Stephenson


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'd even go so far as to throw in Houston's pick this year if I were the Lakers. You're probably not going to find a player as talented as Stauskas with a late 1st rounder.


no no no no no :nono:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Stephenson to Brooklyn?
Lopez to OKC?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555925571452940289


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Can we have a "trade finalization" thread so that I don't have to filter between twitter rumors and real trades?


----------



## BrooklynNetsTalk (Aug 26, 2014)

Is Lopez on his way out of Brooklyn?
Details on the reported three-team deal: http://goo.gl/mcPmVM


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Brooklyn's most serious talks for Brook Lopez are in the West, sources tell Yahoo. Lakers interested, but likely short assets for deal.


Get that shit the **** outta here...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> daldridgetnt
> 
> Re: proposed three-team trade talk reported by ESPN between Brooklyn, Charlotte & OKC (Brook Lopez to OKC, Jarrett Jack and Jeremy Lamb to Charlotte, Lance Stephenson to Nets): nothing imminent. Nets have many potential deals on the table and haven't made any decisions on which way they'll go.


...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555950834740383744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555951340179173376


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sources: Nets determined to trade Lopez soon*



> The Brooklyn Nets have intensified trade discussions for center Brook Lopez and want to move him soon, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Oklahoma City has been the most aggressive in its pursuit of Lopez, league sources told Yahoo Sports. Brooklyn has tried to find teams willing to move the expiring contract of Kendrick Perkins for an established player, sources said.
> 
> ...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555964123322658817


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Can we have a "trade finalization" thread so that I don't have to filter between twitter rumors and real trades?


No? If you can't differentiate then you're either lazy, or stupid.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Nets are basically just begging to tank the rest of the season if they make this move. Lance moves on to another team where he thinks he's the best player on the floor, and insanity will ensue.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> The Nets are basically just begging to tank the rest of the season if they make this move. Lance moves on to another team where he thinks he's the best player on the floor, and insanity will ensue.


On the plus side, he'll be doing it with Perkins and Garnett reunited in a place they'd rather not be, generally being the grumpy old guys in the locker room. Maybe this ends in a locker room brawl. 

On a serious note though, Lance to Brooklyn has been inevitable for like a month. Stephenson really didn't work in Charlotte, but he's far and away the most viable "win-now" option in a trade involving one of Brooklyn's enormous contracts (assuming you're a front office that talks itself into him turning it around). Since the C's hold their next three drafts, and Atlanta holds this current one, a full tear-down isn't viable. Personally, I think he's going to be a wreck coming home to Brooklyn to what he's going to see as his team, so as a C's fan I'm happy (even though it does clear their books a little bit next year).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> On the plus side, he'll be doing it with Perkins and Garnett reunited in a place they'd rather not be, generally being the grumpy old guys in the locker room. Maybe this ends in a locker room brawl.
> 
> On a serious note though, Lance to Brooklyn has been inevitable for like a month. Stephenson really didn't work in Charlotte, but he's far and away the most viable "win-now" option in a trade involving one of Brooklyn's enormous contracts (assuming you're a front office that talks itself into him turning it around). Since the C's hold their next three drafts, and Atlanta holds this current one, a full tear-down isn't viable. Personally, I think he's going to be a wreck coming home to Brooklyn to what he's going to see as his team, so as a C's fan I'm happy (even though it does clear their books a little bit next year).


Agreed. He will see it as his team, which will result in seeing a ton of crazy antics from Lance. I never even thought about KG and Perk. That's going to be a funny sub plot as well.

What surprises me is how much I like this for OKC considering how much I hate Lopez. Stars these days are spoiled and not willing to wait it out with a team and build. If they don't go into win now mode KD is gone. May as well swing for the fences.

I also am excited for Lamb to get a fresh start. I still like him as a prospect. He has the tools to be a very versatile player if he can put it all together.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Considering the source, was retweeted by Stein


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556110436043882497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556111176829263872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556111409294372864


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

^ Saw something similar on Twitter. Said Nets were wary of taking on Stephenson, so CHA is out of it, and they are just talking Lopez/Perkins now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I saw last night the Nets were leary of taking on Stephenson but I thought in the end they would be stupid enough.

I don't know if I've seen a young players value tank this badly before. When you're taking Perkins over Stephenson, that's pretty sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why would the Thunder want to get rid of one of the better defensive centers in the league?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I saw last night the Nets were leary of taking on Stephenson but I thought in the end they would be stupid enough.
> 
> I don't know if I've seen a young players value tank this badly before. When you're taking Perkins over Stephenson, that's pretty sad.


Well Perkins expires after this season, whereas Stephenson would have another year on the deal at least. That probably factors in.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Why would the Thunder want to get rid of one of the better defensive centers in the league?


Make a push for win now mode. Right now they're 5 games out of 8th place and Perkins is only playing 18 minutes a game the last 10 games. May as well take a shot, although Lopez's contract will haunt them in the future just as Perkins did in the past.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So Broussard was wrong, no one could have ever guessed that


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Well Perkins expires after this season, whereas Stephenson would have another year on the deal at least. That probably factors in.


He's only making 9 mil though. That frees up around 7 mil from what Lopez would cost them next season.

I think Lance has honestly just scared teams away with his nonsense. What other young guard with as much hype as Lance had last season are you passing over cap relief from Perkins? The guy is like the plague at this point.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Why would the Thunder want to get rid of one of the better defensive centers in the league?


Because he is one of the worst offensive centers in the league. And honestly, with Adams athleticism, size and strength, he is in the same league with Perkins defensively anyways. Perkins is better against strong guys who will just try to bully their way into the paint, but Adams can hold his ground and is much better at challenging shots up top. 

My worry with losing Perkins is more about locker room morale. Durant and Westbrook love the guy because he is a leader and competitor. Still, I think Lopez gives them a post game dynamic that everyone says they need to win a title, health permitting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How much is Lopez really going to see the ball with KD/RW on the floor, though?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> How much is Lopez really going to see the ball with KD/RW on the floor, though?


He's still a threat that you have to cover either way though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He's still a threat that you have to cover either way though.



True. Won't be so easy to leave Lopez if KD or Westbrook get into the lane as it would be to leave Perkins.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He probably won't see the ball as much as he would on a bad team, obviously, but having to cover him inside and KD/Westbrook outside creates a nice balance. And in certain situations where KD/Westbrook are off, being defended really well, or loaded up on, Lopez would be able to take advantage.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> True. Won't be so easy to leave Lopez if KD or Westbrook get into the lane as it would be to leave Perkins.


Exactly. With Perkins on the floor you're basically playing 4 on 5 on offense which is why he doesn't get many minutes. With Lopez out there he'll provide a guy who you have to cover in the post, and can also space the floor as well. 

It's an expensive gamble, but sitting 5 games out of the playoffs almost half way through the season it's a gamble they need to take.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No? If you can't differentiate then you're either lazy, or stupid.


Lazy... I don't want to read 50 twats on rumors to see one that is official.

I have better things to do, like feeding my kids and fondling my wife.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lazy... I don't want to read 50 twats on rumors to see one that is official.
> 
> I have better things to do, like feeding my kids and fondling my wife.


Then just read ESPN or NBA.com. They report deals once they're completed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Then just read ESPN or NBA.com. They report deals once they're completed.


He doesn't even have kids. Jamel is nothing but a big fat phony!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Then just read ESPN or NBA.com. They report deals once they're completed.


True, but you're a moderator and you're driving activity away from the board.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> True, but you're a moderator and you're driving activity away from the board.


Not really. No. 

Also, seeing as there's 10 merged threads anytime a trade goes down, I fail to see the point. What you're asking for already exists.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Not really. No.
> 
> Also, seeing as there's 10 merged threads anytime a trade goes down, I fail to see the point. What you're asking for already exists.


My NBA game time app sent me a notification yesterday saying Doc Rivers will coach his son. So the first thing I do is check BBB.net for details/commentary. Then all I see is it buried in this thread amongst "SOURCES:" tweets from writers I don't know. 

Lets keep littering this thread though with our banter... will make this thread even more useless.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why are you taking @Jamel Irief seriously? 

Jamel, since you're so concerned about the activity on the board, why don't you go respond to all threads I've created recently?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Why are you taking @Jamel Irief seriously?
> 
> Jamel, since you're so concerned about the activity on the board, why don't you go respond to all threads I've created recently?


What, scintillating articles about Rudy Gay's new mindset or something?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> What, scintillating articles about Rudy Gay's new mindset or something?



No. Scintillating articles about Gerald Green having nine fingers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel is more of a dick than usual now that the Lakers suck.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Jamel is more of a dick than usual now that the Lakers suck.


Didn't you say that two years ago?

And then before that I was being a dick because I was demodded.

When are you just going to accept that Im a dick, always and forever?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Didn't you say that two years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assumed people accepted it years ago.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Didn't you say that two years ago?
> 
> And then before that I was being a dick because I was demodded.
> 
> When are you just going to accept that Im a dick, always and forever?


You hide behind your dick persona to try and mask your love for this crumbling website.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Is Sam Presti on crack?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone think Toby Harris will get traded come the deadline? He's probably having the least talked about break out season I've seen from a young kid in a while. I think he'll be looking to re-sign for something close to max this offseason so Orlando may try to move him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Anyone think Toby Harris will get traded come the deadline? He's probably having the least talked about break out season I've seen from a young kid in a while. I think he'll be looking to re-sign for something close to max this offseason so Orlando may try to move him.


Doesn't it feel like he's going to be a Spur?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Doesn't it feel like he's going to be a Spur?


I was thinking about which teams he'd fit best but it sounds he wants to go to the Knicks and they want him to be there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I was thinking about which teams he'd fit best but it sounds he wants to go to the Knicks and they want him to be there.


When you think about the future of that Knicks franchise under Phil's leadership, you can't really think about any of the players that are currently on the roster. I think none of them will really be around once they are ready to compete for a championship. So in that blank slate world, sure Harris fits. He's a versatile defender and big shot maker who can get his shot off in most situations. He could kind of be like a Scottie Pippen/Robert Horry hybrid for them.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Basel said:


> I assumed people accepted it years ago.


If it's in regards to me then you assumed correctly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Anyone think Toby Harris will get traded come the deadline? He's probably having the least talked about break out season I've seen from a young kid in a while. I think he'll be looking to re-sign for something close to max this offseason so Orlando may try to move him.



I've gone back and forth on him over the past few years. He's a talented scorer with a pretty nice offensive skill set. Big frame, strong, has improved his outside shooting tremendously. But he's a ball stopper and a bit of a black hole that doesn't really have a position on defense. The Magic played a lot better without him over the past couple weeks when he was out with an ankle injury. I don't think we can afford to keep him around at the kind of price tag he's going to be looking at. We need to keep our backcourt and Vucevic together and continue to build from there. Still need to find a go to guy, but I don't think Harris is that guy. I wouldn't be opposed to dealing him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Looksl like JO is close to signing with the Mavs. Good pickup for them.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Looks like JO is close to signing with the Mavs. Good pickup for them.


Not quite as good a fit for what they do as Brandan Wright was, but he's a serviceable replacement as long as he never has to play big minutes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Not quite as good a fit for what they do as Brandan Wright was, but he's a serviceable replacement as long as he never has to play big minutes.


I think he can be a solid 18-20 minutes guy and provide solid defense. Other than that he's still about average for scoring and rebounding as far as backup big men go.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Supposedly OKC is talking to Denver about Reggie Jackson. I'd have to assume it's for Afflalo. To me, that would be an amazing move for OKC, especially if they could somehow swing Perkins and draft pick(s) for Lopez.

I don't really get the deal from Denvers point of view though unless they're that worked up about Lawsons DUI issues.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Supposedly OKC is talking to Denver about Reggie Jackson. I'd have to assume it's for Afflalo. To me, that would be an amazing move for OKC, especially if they could somehow swing Perkins and draft pick(s) for Lopez.
> 
> I don't really get the deal from Denvers point of view though unless they're that worked up about Lawsons DUI issues.


Denver loves to have multiple PGs on the floor at the same time since back in the George Karl days. I think Phoenix doing it has inspired some of these other teams as well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Denver loves to have multiple PGs on the floor at the same time since back in the George Karl days. I think Phoenix doing it has inspired some of these other teams as well.


Is there a better fit for OKC than Afflalo? They've been stuck with either guys who can score or guys who can play D at the SG spot for years. They haven't had that guy who can do both. I think if they make this move it's a great trade seeing as Jackson is all but gone this summer. 

They get a center that can score and all the sudden they're a legit contender again this season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Given the salaries it would need to be Perkins/Jackson for Afflalo plus whatever. It's going to be an either/or thing with Lopez (as they aren't trading Durant, Westbrook, or Ibaka for him). I think Afflalo is an ideal addition for them, because a three and D wing really opens the floor for them.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think Adams is that bad. Afflalo is a much bigger upgrade than Lopez.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Given the salaries it would need to be Perkins/Jackson for Afflalo plus whatever. It's going to be an either/or thing with Lopez (as they aren't trading Durant, Westbrook, or Ibaka for him). I think Afflalo is an ideal addition for them, because a three and D wing really opens the floor for them.


3 and D but he can also score at and around the basket as well. 

Is there no way to make the trade work with trade exceptions? The trade machine doesn't allow you to add them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I don't think Adams is that bad. Afflalo is a much bigger upgrade than Lopez.


Adams isn't bad and neither is Ibaka, but they could really use a big who is a solid inside scorer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe I'd hate it if my team traded for Reggie Jackson, at least unless I was paying pennies on the dollar. Everything you see and hear about him this year makes him look like a guy who thinks he is a lot better than really is. He appears to want to be traded to some shitty team so he can shamelessly chuck his way to a huge deal. I pretty much know OKC is dumping his ass for good reason too, so I'm not seeing why you negotiate with them as though they are in a strong position.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> 3 and D but he can also score at and around the basket as well.
> 
> Is there no way to make the trade work with trade exceptions? The trade machine doesn't allow you to add them.


This would work.

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=o76oamp


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This would work.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=o76oamp


Trade makes sense. OKC loses some depth, but they've been playng Waiters heavy minutes off the bench so it should work out for them.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Trade makes sense. OKC loses some depth, but they've been playng Waiters heavy minutes off the bench so it should work out for them.


They would be left with this bench:

Ish Smith/Roberson/Waiters/Perry Jones/Collison/Brook Lopez

That's not a shallow bench.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

I think Brooklyn must be trying to get rid of more salary than Lopez in this trade - and that is what is holding it up.

I wouldn't be surprised if they are demanding Jarrett Jack is included - he still has two years after this at $6.3 million per.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Enes Kanter is asking to be traded. 

Can't see Utah giving him up without getting an extremely nice return at this point. They have no incentive to sell low on the guy while they're rebuilding.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Enes Kanter is asking to be traded.
> 
> Can't see Utah giving him up without getting an extremely nice return at this point. They have no incentive to sell low on the guy while they're rebuilding.


Gobert really did steal his spot. Impressive youngster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Gobert really did steal his spot. Impressive youngster.


The worlds last summer really seemed to be his coming out party. Really built up his confidence. 


Utah is going to want young talent or picks. Who's going to offer that though?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Enes Kanter is asking to be traded.
> 
> Can't see Utah giving him up without getting an extremely nice return at this point. They have no incentive to sell low on the guy while they're rebuilding.



They won't give him up for nothing, but Kanter is a useful young big and Utah could use another swingman. I could see another team, especially one over the cap this summer, deciding that trading small for big is a net positive. 

I mean call me crazy, but if Toronto had a Landry Fields/2nd-rounder for Tayshaun Prince trade lined up for immediately afterward, couldn't Utah and the Raptors talk themselves into something like Terrence Ross and Tyler Hansbrough's contract for Enes Kanter?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> They won't give him up for nothing, but Kanter is a useful young big and Utah could use another swingman. I could see another team, especially one over the cap this summer, deciding that trading small for big is a net positive.
> 
> I mean call me crazy, but if Toronto had a Landry Fields/2nd-rounder for Tayshaun Prince trade lined up for immediately afterward, couldn't Utah and the Raptors talk themselves into something like Terrence Ross and Tyler Hansbrough's contract for Enes Kanter?


The Raptors trade is the only one I could come up with off the top of my head. Even Ross and Noguiera works if Utah wants a young big man coming back in the deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

To the Wolves for Shabazz and Bennett? That would leave the Wolves with a glut of big men though and they'd have to try to trade Pek and build a future with Kanter and Dieng in my opinion.

Sacramento is shopping Stauskas, but Kanter and Boogies don't really fit well together in my opinion.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Utah has done a really poor job handling the Kanter situation. If you look at Kanter's minutes per game it's actually on par with other center/power forward of his caliber. It's not like the Asik situation where Asik was playing 15 min a night backing up Dwight. It's the roller coaster type of minute distribution that's frustrating. One game Kanter would be playing 30+ minutes and the next game he would be benched in the 4th. In the beginning of the season I remember their coach wanted Kanter to shoot 3s but then halfway through the season realized that he can't hit 3s so now Kanter isn't shooting any. It's just a circus of confusion in Utah. For a team that's not looking to win this year I don't know why they're not playing with a stable rotation and roles so that players can build continuity.

As for Kanter's value I think theres quite a bit of value. Low post scorers at his size is extremely rare in the league therefore I think many teams will overlook his defensive deficiencies.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> The Raptors trade is the only one I could come up with off the top of my head. Even Ross and Noguiera works if Utah wants a young big man coming back in the deal.


Yea, Ross and Noguiera is probably what Utah looks for there given that Kanter is a little over a year younger and is putting up better counting stats this year (plus the whole big/small thing). Toronto probably wants to send out Hansbrough for the tax relief and to have Noguiera around to develop. 



R-Star said:


> To the Wolves for Shabazz and Bennett? That would leave the Wolves with a glut of big men though and they'd have to try to trade Pek and build a future with Kanter and Dieng in my opinion.
> 
> Sacramento is shopping Stauskas, but Kanter and Boogies don't really fit well together in my opinion.


Eh, I don't love the Wolves fit, if only because Minny's set to have another very high pick in the upcoming big-heavy draft and Shabazz seemed to play really well next to Wiggins. If I'm Minnesota I'm looking to unload Thad Young for someone who makes sense long-term and Kevin Martin for cap relief, but that's about it. 

Not crazy about a Kanter/Cousins front line either, but if the Kings can get it done for Stauskas and filler (Derrick Williams?) I think they almost have to.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Utah should pay Kanter to embrace his role as 3rd big and 6th man scorer off the bench. It is likely the best winning role for him with his lack of defense and Utah's other bigs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Utah should pay Kanter to embrace his role as 3rd big and 6th man scorer off the bench. It is likely the best winning role for him with his lack of defense and Utah's other bigs.


It's very likely that you are right about Kanter, but you and I both know his agent is telling him there are starting spots and big money waiting out there for him on other teams.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> It's very likely that you are right about Kanter, but you and I both know his agent is telling him there are starting spots and big money waiting out there for him on other teams.


The thing is though - there are. He's going to get an eight-figure-a-year offer sheet from someone this summer, and there are teams that could use him in their starting frontcourt.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> The thing is though - there are. He's going to get an eight-figure-a-year offer sheet from someone this summer, and there are teams that could use him in their starting frontcourt.


Right. I just don't see him staying in Utah.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Kanters brother plays for uwgb so the buck who have a need for an offensive big man make some sense for him.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux said:


> Kanters brother plays for uwgb so the buck who have a need for an offensive big man make some sense for him.


While I agree with that, I'm not sure what we would give up to get him.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> While I agree with that, I'm not sure what we would give up to get him.


Johnny o Bryant and the clippers first could get it done. The Jazz don't have a strong leg to stand on with him being a rfa after this year and everybody knows it's unlikely he will be back.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux said:


> Johnny o Bryant and the clippers first could get it done. The Jazz don't have a strong leg to stand on with him being a rfa after this year and everybody knows it's unlikely he will be back.



I could get on board with that if that's what it takes to get it done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> Johnny o Bryant and the clippers first could get it done. The Jazz don't have a strong leg to stand on with him being a rfa after this year and everybody knows it's unlikely he will be back.


I highly doubt Johnny O Nobody and a mid-late first is the best offer they can muster. I guess we'll see though.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I highly doubt Johnny O Nobody and a mid-late first is the best offer they can muster. I guess we'll see though.


You are probably right, but you have to agree that him coming out and basically asking for a trade automatically handicaps the Jazz in trade talks. They probably won't get what he is worth is all I am saying, especially with him being a rfa after the season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> You are probably right, but you have to agree that him coming out and basically asking for a trade automatically handicaps the Jazz in trade talks. They probably won't get what he is worth is all I am saying, especially with him being a rfa after the season.


If they don't get a decent offer I'd see them waiting until the offseason and then pulling a sign and trade. I guess we'll see. 

There's so little scoring big men in the league that even a guy like Kanter is going to get overpaid I think.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't know how legit this guy is....

And if this is true. Better be a starting point unless pick some more value than a late one.



> The Suns have to be getting nervous about Goran Dragic.
> 
> He’s been cavalier about his desire to explore options in free agency this summer, and he has expressed concerns about his fit with Eric Bledsoe and Isaiah Thomas.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....suns-seeking-first-rounder-for-goran-dragic/?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

More on Dragic and the Rockets

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-work-trade-phoenix-suns-goran-dragic-sources



> Sources said that the Rockets, who let Dragic go in free agency in the summer of 2012 but have him high on their list of free-agent targets this coming summer, are prominent among the teams hoping to engage the Suns in serious discussions about Dragic before the league's annual trade buzzer next week.


I wonder if Terrence Jones alone would be enough to land Dragic. Dragic's value is limited because teams are afraid that he'll leave after this year.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Rockets will be plenty dangerous if they get Dragic. Right now they are just one of those tough, but not a contender teams.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> More on Dragic and the Rockets
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-work-trade-phoenix-suns-goran-dragic-sources
> 
> ...


They're supposedly shopping Plumlee because they have a glut of 4's and 5's. I doubt they're taking a bench big back in return.

They'll want draft pick(s).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Would the Suns be throwing in the towel on their playoff hopes by dealing Dragic? There aren't any games between now and the deadline, so the Suns are sitting at 8th. That's a risky move for a team dead in the middle of a playoff race.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Would the Suns be throwing in the towel on their playoff hopes by dealing Dragic? There aren't any games between now and the deadline, so the Suns are sitting at 8th. That's a risky move for a team dead in the middle of a playoff race.


I think they've basically come to terms with the fact that Dragic is not going to be on the team next year. They've got some good guard prospects that aren't even playing on the team, so at some point in time someone had to go. 

No ones going to replace Dragic, but if he was just going to walk this summer it's tough not to try to get something. I agree I'd probably roll the dice if I were them though and just wait it out. Making the playoffs would be big for them.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I think they've basically come to terms with the fact that Dragic is not going to be on the team next year. They've got some good guard prospects that aren't even playing on the team, so at some point in time someone had to go.
> 
> No ones going to replace Dragic, but if he was just going to walk this summer it's tough not to try to get something. I agree I'd probably roll the dice if I were them though and just wait it out. Making the playoffs would be big for them.


From an objective standpoint, it's the right move. They're probably not going to make the playoffs with OKC playing really well. It's just hard to sell to your fans that you're punting on your playoff chances this year for the future. I guess it all depends on what they can get back.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Why is Dragic upset w/ the Suns again? Is it b/c they signed Isaiah Thomas? Because I didn't quite understand that move either...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Why is Dragic upset w/ the Suns again? Is it b/c they signed Isaiah Thomas? Because I didn't quite understand that move either...


Is he upset? Not sure I've heard that he is. Just clear that they have way too many guards, and with him being an upcoming FA I think both sides expect him to leave.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ahhh I thought they were trading him b/c he told them he wasn't coming back. But apparently it's just a financial issue. Still, they could've seen that coming.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they should give Dragic to the Lakers and hope that he plays well enough to get them out of that top 5 protection - that would be some strateegery


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Would the Suns be throwing in the towel on their playoff hopes by dealing Dragic? There aren't any games between now and the deadline, so the Suns are sitting at 8th. That's a risky move for a team dead in the middle of a playoff race.


It's more of getting slightly worse in the short term while improving in the long term. They are about to lose Dragic for nothing in the offseason so unless they want to keep him they simply must trade him. While Dragic is a good player I don't think his impact to the Suns at this point is as great as a year or 2 years ago due to his lack of usage under their current logjam at point guard. If the Suns can get a quality player in return they should not become that much worse after the trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566477745136603136


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566478471954980864


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the Suns should trade Thomas regardless of what happens to Dragic. They have Tyler Innis who can step in and play the backup point guard role.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I think the Suns should trade Thomas regardless of what happens to Dragic. They have Tyler Innis who can step in and play the backup point guard role.


For Terrence Jones right? Then they can swap an overcrowded back court for an over crowded front court and downgrade in talent in the process.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> For Terrence Jones right? Then they can swap an overcrowded back court for an over crowded front court and downgrade in talent in the process.


2 acts of stupidity?

Read the damn article dude where I mentioned Jones. The article is about *Houston's interest* in Dragic. I said "I wonder if Terrence Jones will be enough to land Dragic" because Terrence Jones imo is the odd man out in Houston and likely their best trade chip at the moment. I said nothing about Suns' interest in the deal or even the likelihood of the trade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> 2 acts of stupidity?
> 
> Read the damn article dude where I mentioned Jones. The article is about *Houston's interest* in Dragic. I said *"I wonder if Terrence Jones will be enough to land Dragic"* because Terrence Jones imo is the odd man out in Houston and likely their best trade chip at the moment. *I said nothing about Suns' interest in the deal or even the likelihood of the trade.*


What? Honestly, reread what you wrote. It's like you're missing the common sense a regular person has. 

This is like the 5th time in the last month or so where you've blatantly contradicted yourself in your own posts and don't seem to understand it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> What? Honestly, reread what you wrote. It's like you're missing the common sense a regular person has.
> 
> This is like the 5th time in the last month or so where you've blatantly contradicted yourself in your own posts and don't seem to understand it.


What part of my post don't you understand?

I posted an article talking about Houston's interest in Dragic. I mentioned a guy that Houston might offer and I asked whether that would be enough to land Dragic.

Gosh you're a retard. You want to troll and you can't even do that properly. What a dumb ****


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> What part of my post don't you understand?
> 
> I posted an article talking about Houston's interest in Dragic. I mentioned a guy that Houston might offer and I asked whether that would be enough to land Dragic.
> 
> Gosh you're a retard. You want to troll and you can't even do that properly. What a dumb ****


Bringing up a player and saying "I wonder if it would be enough to land him" and then freaking out when someone brings up they already have a crowded front court and coping out with "Well I didn't say if the Suns would be interested!" is directly contradicting yourself. If you don't see that, again, I'm questioning your common sense.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Bringing up a player and saying "I wonder if it would be enough to land him" and then freaking out when someone brings up they already have a crowded front court and coping out with "Well I didn't say if the Suns would be interested!" is directly contradicting yourself. If you don't see that, again, I'm questioning your common sense.


I like how nobody else had a tough time understanding what I wrote. Even when I clarified the point specifically for you you continue to argue a point that I didn't make. That's the definition of being a troll. You're not arguing my point, you're trolling.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I like how nobody else had a tough time understanding what I wrote. Even when I clarified the point specifically for you you continue to argue a point that I didn't make. That's the definition of being a troll. You're not arguing my point, you're trolling.


What the hell do you mean no one else? No one replied to your post. No one ever does. 

You're basically saying that people should make trade idea's, and after that no one would be able to discuss them.

That's not up for debate, that's exactly what you said. You made a ridiculous trade proposal, I brought up that they were already shopping Plumlee so getting another bench big didn't make any sense. You didn't reply and hoped it would go away, it didn't, so your reply is that no one is allowed to talk about trade offers after they're made.

Makes sense.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, internet fight aside, I wouldn't mind Boston getting involved if Thomas is really on the block, as they need someone with his scoring punch and having him signed for three years beyond this (at declining salary, no less) makes it easier to accept paying what Phoenix might consider close to full value. I just really wonder what Phoenix would consider full value for Thomas. Does Marcus Thornton's expiring and one or two of the late firsts that Boston holds get it done? If they hold out for Avery Bradley or the C's first this year I may start second-guessing things.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Well, internet fight aside, I wouldn't mind Boston getting involved if Thomas is really on the block, as they need someone with his scoring punch and having him signed for three years beyond this (at declining salary, no less) makes it easier to accept paying what Phoenix might consider close to full value. I just really wonder what Phoenix would consider full value for Thomas. Does Marcus Thornton's expiring and one or two of the late firsts that Boston holds get it done? If they hold out for Avery Bradley or the C's first this year I may start second-guessing things.


How does the guard rotation round out if that trade goes down? I'm assuming Turner is the odd man out in that situation?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> How does the guard rotation round out if that trade goes down? I'm assuming Turner is the odd man out in that situation?


Aside from the first couple of games, where Thomas probably just takes Thornton's role and minutes while he gets accustomed, I'd actually probably bump Smart back to the bench and start Thomas/Bradley/Turner. 

I don't think Tayshaun Prince actually wants to stick around, even though trading for Thomas probably means the C's are making an honest run at the eight seed, so he probably gets moved and the rotation shakes out to something like Thomas/Bradley/Turner in the starting unit with Smart and Crowder as an energy pairing off the bench and James Young soaking up whatever minutes are left. The frontcourt grouping stays largely the same, with Bass as sort of the odd man in, not getting traded or bought out because the C's actually need his production.

EDIT: Long-term, probably as soon as next year, I'd expect Smart and Thomas to flip in their bench/starter assignments, as Thomas/Bradley is a tough defensive pairing (Bradley's a good defender, but it's just tough having _two_ guards who are undersized for their positions). Smart eventually moves into the starting unit to be a defensive cornerstone and decent floor-spacer/facilitator on offense while Thomas becomes something of a pocket-sized Jamal Crawford in long minutes off the bench. Given that Thomas' contract was apparently front-loaded and he only makes $6 million and change each of the next three years, he seems perfect for that role.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Aside from the first couple of games, where Thomas probably just takes Thornton's role and minutes while he accustomed, I'd actually probably bump Smart back to the bench and start Thomas/Bradley/Turner.
> 
> I don't think Tayshaun Prince actually wants to stick around, even though trading for Thomas probably means the C's are making an honest run at the eight seed, so he probably gets moved and the rotation shakes out to something like Thomas/Bradley/Turner in the starting unit with Smart and Crowder as an energy pairing off the bench and James Young soaking up whatever minutes are left. The frontcourt grouping stays largely the same, with Bass as sort of the odd man in, not getting traded or bought out because the C's actually need his production.



God.... if Indiana, Boston and Detroit all make honest to goodness attempts to make the playoffs I think I'll puke in my mouth.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> God.... if Indiana, Boston and Detroit all make honest to goodness attempts to make the playoffs I think I'll puke in my mouth.


Objectively I know that Boston's better off missing the playoffs and picking in the second tier of the draft (that roughly 6-12 range), but the upcoming Brooklyn picks change the math a little bit for me. For at least a year or two, and hopefully all three, they're going to be going through a downswing and sending lottery picks to the C's, so becoming one of those 6-8 seed playoffs teams isn't the worst thing that could happen. There's something to be said for picking up a few good young players and turning into the kind of 45-win team that a star could talk themselves into signing with/being traded to, so long as Brooklyn's providing ammo to make such trades possible.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Objectively I know that Boston's better off missing the playoffs and picking in the second tier of the draft (that roughly 6-12 range), but the upcoming Brooklyn picks change the math a little bit for me. For at least a year or two, and hopefully all three, they're going to be going through a downswing and sending lottery picks to the C's, so becoming one of those 6-8 seed playoffs teams isn't the worst thing that could happen. There's something to be said for picking up a few good young players and turning into the kind of 45-win team that a star could talk themselves into signing with/being traded to, so long as Brooklyn's providing ammo to make such trades possible.


Well Bill Simmons is doing his very best to get Boogie to come to the Celtics.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Well Bill Simmons is doing his very best to get Boogie to come to the Celtics.


I mean, whatever you may think of Simmons using his position in the media to recruit guys to the C's, Boston trading for someone with the upside of Cousins (with the hope that he puts it together mentally) is exactly the type of move they'd need to make to reach contender status. Sacramento's going to sit on him for at least another season while they try to make things work, but the trade deadline in Feb. 2017 or the 2017 offseason could find Cousins looking for a way out and Boston among the teams with the assets to make an offer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I mean, whatever you may think of Simmons using his position in the media to recruit guys to the C's, Boston trading for someone with the upside of Cousins (with the hope that he puts it together mentally) is exactly the type of move they'd need to make to reach contender status. Sacramento's going to sit on him for at least another season while they try to make things work, but the trade deadline in Feb. 2017 or the 2017 offseason could find Cousins looking for a way out and Boston among the teams with the assets to make an offer.


Oh I wasn't even joking. I doubt someone Simmons is ever going to be the reason a star says he went to a team, but putting the seed in a players mind is never a bad thing. There's no one doing that for the Pacers, that's for sure. 

Also, I'd think if the Celtics were to make a move for a star, it's in the next few years like you alluded to. With Brooklyn looking like a dumpster fire for at least a few more years, it's hard not to think they'll have the most assets to a team looking to rebuild with youth.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Also, I'd think if the Celtics were to make a move for a star, it's in the next few years like you alluded to. With Brooklyn looking like a dumpster fire for at least a few more years, it's hard not to think they'll have the most assets to a team looking to rebuild with youth.


Yea, that's what I'm hoping for - typically the problem when you're trying to trade for a star is that your first-round picks lose their value because they're coming from what's now going to be a playoff team (and perhaps a contender). If Brooklyn stays on the track they're on then being able to offer someone their next three drafts could be a huge leg up, and possibly a trump card. 

You can't really target one guy specifically two or three years out because so much can change in the meantime, all you can really do is put yourself in good position to capitalize on whatever opportunities may come along. Fortunately, I think Ainge has done that about as well as possible, so for right now I'm just sort of sitting back and seeing how everything unfolds.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't see why Dragic wouldn't resign in Phoenix. Especially if we move Thomas. I know what players say in the media doesn't usually connect with what they truly feel but Dragic has said time and time again that he just wants us winning games. He doesn't mind the dip in playing time. There has been no locker room issues that have been reported. And Dragic did just fine here last year. So if anything trading Thomas for a legit SG/SF would be ideal to keep Dragic happy and fix our roster a bit.

Say Thomas for someone like Afflalo. Not sure how someone like that would feel about coming off the bench. But start Bledsoe/Dragic, one goes to bench the other runs the point with Afflalo, then swap the PGS. Gets us a bit better defensively(AA>IT) and gives Dragic more time at the point which will help him.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Dragic take a bit less from us to stay here with his Brother.


----------



## BrooklynNetsTalk (Aug 26, 2014)

Brook Lopez on the move?
A look at the past,present, and future of Lopez: http://netsdailynews.com/2015/02/14/what-does-the-future-hold-for-brook-lopez/


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I still see Lopez going to OKC unless someone comes up with a better offer.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> I don't see why Dragic wouldn't resign in Phoenix. Especially if we move Thomas. I know what players say in the media doesn't usually connect with what they truly feel but Dragic has said time and time again that he just wants us winning games. He doesn't mind the dip in playing time. There has been no locker room issues that have been reported. And Dragic did just fine here last year. So if anything trading Thomas for a legit SG/SF would be ideal to keep Dragic happy and fix our roster a bit.
> 
> Say Thomas for someone like Afflalo. Not sure how someone like that would feel about coming off the bench. But start Bledsoe/Dragic, one goes to bench the other runs the point with Afflalo, then swap the PGS. Gets us a bit better defensively(AA>IT) and gives Dragic more time at the point which will help him.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see Dragic take a bit less from us to stay here* with his Brother.*


 He has not made big money in his career by NBA standards and this is his last big contract. 

If I am Phoenix, I would trade him and be happy I am not saddled with his next deal which is likely regretted in one of the first two seasons.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Well, internet fight aside, I wouldn't mind Boston getting involved if Thomas is really on the block, as they need someone with his scoring punch and having him signed for three years beyond this (at declining salary, no less) makes it easier to accept paying what Phoenix might consider close to full value. I just really wonder what Phoenix would consider full value for Thomas. Does Marcus Thornton's expiring and one or two of the late firsts that Boston holds get it done? If they hold out for Avery Bradley or the C's first this year I may start second-guessing things.


I would do Avery Bradley for Thomas, and see what else I could get out of Phoenix in the exchange (say a swap of the Clippers first for the Phoenix one).


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

EDIT: Wrong Thread


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> I would do Avery Bradley for Thomas, and see what else I could get out of Phoenix in the exchange (say a swap of the Clippers first for the Phoenix one).


Why would the Suns do this? We end up with a worse 1st rounder and get another PG back when our goal is to drop a PG


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

l0st1 said:


> Why would the Suns do this? We end up with a worse 1st rounder and get another PG back when our goal is to drop a PG


Bradley was primarily used as a shooting guard before Rondo got traded. He's a defensive minded player that can guard 1s and 2s. On offense his skillset is also better used as a shooting guard since he lacks the court vision to run the point.

I like this trade idea actually but I don't know if the Celtics would do it. Bradley would give the Suns some insurance since he can step in and replace Dragic at the 2 in case Dragic leaves in free agency. That's something that Thomas doesn't provide because Thomas can't play alongside Bledsoe as a starting backcourt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Bradley was primarily used as a shooting guard before Rondo got traded. He's a defensive minded player that can guard 1s and 2s. On offense his skillset is also better used as a shooting guard since he lacks the court vision to run the point.
> 
> I like this trade idea actually but I don't know if the Celtics would do it. Bradley would give the Suns some insurance since he can step in and replace Dragic at the 2 in case Dragic leaves in free agency. *That's something that Thomas doesn't provide because Thomas can't play alongside Bledsoe as a starting backcourt.*


Bledsoe can play the 2 with Thomas at the 1, which is exactly what would happen if Goran was traded.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Bledsoe can play the 2 with Thomas at the 1, which is exactly what would happen if Goran was traded.


I don't think that backcourt would work for an entire season and definitely not a long term solution.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think that backcourt would work for an entire season and definitely not a long term solution.


It is not preferable to Goran and Bledsoe, but it is clearly what Phoenix has in mind if they trade Dragic.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> It is not preferable to Goran and Bledsoe, but it is clearly what Phoenix has in mind if they trade Dragic.


I think Green would get the start if Dragic is traded this season and there are no shooting guards coming in from the trade. While the sample size is small, that was what happened this year when Dragic was injured. Offensively I can see Thomas and Bledsoe causing problems for other teams but defensively they would be too small in my opinion.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I think Green would get the start if Dragic is traded this season and there are no shooting guards coming in from the trade. While the sample size is small, that was what happened this year when Dragic was injured. Offensively I can see Thomas and Bledsoe causing problems for other teams but defensively they would be too small in my opinion.


Hard to say. I don't think Thomas would be happy still coming off the bench if Dragic was traded. All hypothetical at this point though I guess.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sources are now claiming that Thomas had been on the block this whole time - not Dragic. Spin control?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Sources are now claiming that Thomas had been on the block this whole time - not Dragic. Spin control?


Spin control indeed. Not sure how it helps the Suns now. Now whatever player who ends up staying is going to think he was being shopped around. Some players don't care, but plenty do. Not something you need a player to be dwelling on while you're trying to stay in the playoff picture.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> I would do Avery Bradley for Thomas, and see what else I could get out of Phoenix in the exchange (say a swap of the Clippers first for the Phoenix one).


I mean, if Phoenix was willing to swap a (likely) late-lottery pick for a pick in the twenties to make it happen, then I'd ship Avery out, but I don't love a straight Avery-Thomas swap. If you're doing that it almost has to be because you don't think Bradley and Smart can play together long-term, which I'm not convinced of yet. I'd much rather give up one or two late firsts and an expiring.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I really doubt Phoenix is trading for a guard. What they really need is a wing player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I really doubt Phoenix is trading for a guard. What they really need is a wing player.


Exactly. They are overloaded at the guard, and as far as big men unless they're getting an upgrade in the starting lineup, they aren't making a deal there either. To me it would clearly be for either futures or a wing.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I really doubt Phoenix is trading for a guard. What they really need is a wing player.


We Warriors can give them 3 players for Dragic

H Barnes, Livingston + a big man


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ballscientist said:


> We Warriors can give them 3 players for Dragic
> 
> H Barnes, Livingston + a big man


Why would you want Dragic at this point?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Bledsoe can play the 2 with Thomas at the 1, which is exactly what would happen if Goran was traded.


That would be like a 1960s style backcourt sizewise.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> That would be like a 1960s style backcourt sizewise.


Yep. Which is why trading Goran doesn't make much sense.

That being said, Bledsoe can guard the 2.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Not for extended periods he can't. Like Bradley it has to be stretches and not 30+ minutes a night. So it's probably a better idea to trade Thomas than Dragic, and Bradley can play with either since he's better off the ball than on.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Not for extended periods he can't. Like Bradley it has to be stretches and not 30+ minutes a night. So it's probably a better idea to trade Thomas than Dragic, and Bradley can play with either since he's better off the ball than on.


Under any circumstance it's better to trade Thomas than Dragic though. The only reason I think this came up in the news is because the Suns were looking around to see what they could get for Dragic in fears he'd leave this summer and got caught for it.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> Bradley was primarily used as a shooting guard before Rondo got traded. He's a defensive minded player that can guard 1s and 2s. On offense his skillset is also better used as a shooting guard since he lacks the court vision to run the point.
> 
> I like this trade idea actually but I don't know if the Celtics would do it. Bradley would give the Suns some insurance since he can step in and replace Dragic at the 2 in case Dragic leaves in free agency. That's something that Thomas doesn't provide because Thomas can't play alongside Bledsoe as a starting backcourt.


I just don't see the point in trading a PG for a PG. The purpose is to fix the logjam in our backcourt with Bledsoe,Dragic, Thomas and then we have Ennis and Goodwin our team seems to like quite a bit.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

l0st1 said:


> I just don't see the point in trading a PG for a PG. The purpose is to fix the logjam in our backcourt with Bledsoe,Dragic, Thomas and then we have Ennis and Goodwin our team seems to like quite a bit.


Bradley is almost as much a point guard as Ray Allen. He can't dribble under defensive pressure, is terrible at driving net and basically can't do anything that a point guard can do. On the other hand, he's a great catch & shoot player and very good off the ball. And can share a backcourt with either of Phoenix's point guards.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567174107180310529


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> Bradley is almost as much a point guard as Ray Allen. He can't dribble under defensive pressure, is terrible at driving net and basically can't do anything that a point guard can do. On the other hand, he's a great catch & shoot player and very good off the ball. And can share a backcourt with either of Phoenix's point guards.


He also isn't capable of being a starting shooting guard. Didn't you just say he can't guard shooting guards for extend periods of time?

So he can't play point guard because he can't handle the ball or distribute but he can't guard shooting guards for a long period of time? So we'd have to pair him with a ball handling shooting guard then?

I just don't see why the Suns would swap Thomas for Bradley and trade down in the draft to do it.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567174107180310529


Guess we will see if the Suns actually are interested now.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Think he ends up with the Clippers


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

l0st1 said:


> He also isn't capable of being a starting shooting guard. Didn't you just say he can't guard shooting guards for extend periods of time?


Sure, but he can share a backcourt with either Dragic or Bledsoe because they're there to do the point guard work and he can do what he does best, defend and knock down open jumpers. The problems with Bradley start when you ask him to be the offensive PG.



l0st1 said:


> So he can't play point guard because he can't handle the ball or distribute but he can't guard shooting guards for a long period of time? So we'd have to pair him with a ball handling shooting guard then?


I mean it's not like the Suns _don't_ already have 17 PGs on their roster.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Not for extended periods he can't. Like Bradley it has to be stretches and not 30+ minutes a night. So it's probably a better idea to trade Thomas than Dragic, and Bradley can play with either since he's better off the ball than on.


I've really only watched the Celtics when they played my Raptors. From what I remember Bradley did an okay job defending DeRozan. I think big shooting guards like DeRozan and Jimmy Butler would give him problems but against smaller guys like Monta Ellis or Jamal Crawford I think Bradley would do just fine.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Called that Amare situation wrong. Still not sure why the Knicks would waive him and eat his contract just to be nice.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Amare is going to have several suitors, it would appear. I think he will probably get swallowed up somewhere in the Western Conference arms race.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guess Jason Thompson is wanting a trade as well. I've always been a fan of his since he was drafted, but he really hasn't panned out. I don't think there will be any calls on the guy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Guess Jason Thompson is wanting a trade as well. I've always been a fan of his since he was drafted, but he really hasn't panned out. I don't think there will be any calls on the guy.


I always thought that Jason Thompson had potential, too. I wonder what his career would look like if he had ended up in an organization that develops young talent like the Spurs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I always thought that Jason Thompson had potential, too. I wonder what his career would look like if he had ended up in an organization that develops young talent like the Spurs.


I think he'd be a solid defense and rebounding 4 if he landed in the right spot. I'm not ready to give up on him since he's still young, but I'm also not ready to pay that contract.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I think he'd be a solid defense and rebounding 4 if he landed in the right spot. I'm not ready to give up on him since he's still young, but I'm also not ready to pay that contract.


I'm not sure if he can still be a 3rd big on a contending team. I think 4th big on a contender is probably his ceiling/destiny.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm not sure if he can still be a 3rd big on a contending team. I think 4th big on a contender is probably his ceiling/destiny.


It he can get a bit of a mean streak he can turn into a Reggie Evans/Danny Fortson type of dude maybe.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Larry Sanders could be bought out soon.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12332804/milwaukee-bucks-larry-sanders-begin-buyout-talks


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Apparently the Mozgov trade has sent the Nuggets into Ruben Amaro mode and they want godfather offers for everyone on their roster. If Grantland's to be believed anyway.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Apparently the Mozgov trade has sent the Nuggets into Ruben Amaro mode and they want godfather offers for everyone on their roster. If Grantland's to be believed anyway.


If they manage to get 2 firsts for either Chandler or Afflalo or both... Tim Connelly should get a medal of honor.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

kbdullah said:


> Larry Sanders could be bought out soon.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12332804/milwaukee-bucks-larry-sanders-begin-buyout-talks


Hmm...interesting.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> I've really only watched the Celtics when they played my Raptors. From what I remember Bradley did an okay job defending DeRozan. I think big shooting guards like DeRozan and Jimmy Butler would give him problems but against smaller guys like Monta Ellis or Jamal Crawford I think Bradley would do just fine.


EH overstates Bradley's struggles against bigger shooting guards. The only guys he _really_ struggles with are the truly big shooting guards with post-up games like Joe Johnson and Jimmy Butler, but that makes sense because Joe Johnson has something like 5 inches and 50 pounds on Bradley. If you let Bradley be a defensive-oriented starter who just has to be a catch-and-shoot supporting player on offense he's just fine as a starting shooting guard. Personally, I think he'd be dynamite between Westbrook and Durant in OKC.

That being said, I'd still rather cash in some late firsts for Thomas than deal Bradley for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Hmm...interesting.


Cavs back-up center would be a good fit for Sanders if his head is even partially on straight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> EH overstates Bradley's struggles against bigger shooting guards. The only guys he _really_ struggles with are the truly big shooting guards with post-up games like Joe Johnson and Jimmy Butler, but that makes sense because Joe Johnson has something like 5 inches and 50 pounds on Bradley. If you let Bradley be a defensive-oriented starter who just has to be a catch-and-shoot supporting player on offense he's just fine as a starting shooting guard. Personally, I think he'd be dynamite between Westbrook and Durant in OKC.
> 
> That being said, I'd still rather cash in some late firsts for Thomas than deal Bradley for him.


And to be honest I think Joe Johnson is hard for pretty much every 2 in the league to guard.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> And to be honest I think Joe Johnson is hard for pretty much every 2 in the league to guard.


Yea, Joe gets a bad rap because of his contract and the fact that he was the best player on all those decent Atlanta teams that nobody cared about, but he's still a good player. He (and Pierce, though just for a year) is really the only big-name guy that Brooklyn brought in who's actually done what they expected him to do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yea, Joe gets a bad rap because of his contract and the fact that he was the best player on all those decent Atlanta teams that nobody cared about, but he's still a good player. He (and Pierce, though just for a year) is really the only big-name guy that Brooklyn brought in who's actually done what they expected him to do.


Yep. Johnsons contract is still one of the worst in the league, but that doesn't change the fact he's still one of the better 2 guards, and is too tall and strong for most to handle.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Cavs back-up center would be a good fit for Sanders if his head is even partially on straight.


I feel like this is an opportunity the Cavs need to jump on if it happens. Mozgov has been a huge help for the Cavs but they still need someone to back him up at center so the Cavs can stop playing small ball everytime Mozgov is out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm waiting for some of these hypotheticals to materialize. The next three days are going to be speculation hell without actual games to talk about.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

According to Zach Lowe the Pacers are quietly shopping West for a first. I don't doubt it since I've been calling for then to do so all season, but I'm not sure I buy his random sources BS.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> According to Zach Lowe the Pacers are quietly shopping West for a first. I don't doubt it since I've been calling for then to do so all season, but I'm not sure I buy his random sources BS.


He could help the Raptors quite a bit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> He could help the Raptors quite a bit.


I thought that as well, but it really doesn't help their gaping hole at the 3. 

Amir Johnson is basically a poor mans David West, so it's an upgrade, but I'm not sure it's the best move they can make. 

West's personality and play style would fit right in perfectly with the Raps though.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567511227191267328


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Amare is an important signing for Dallas, especially since Jermaine O'Neal called off his comeback attempt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Pistons are looking to trade for Joe Johnson?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

R-Star said:


> The Pistons are looking to trade for Joe Johnson?


I hope not. SVG said we weren't going to make any short term moves that jeopardize our future, but this is definitely one of those. Eating Johnson's contract would be irresponsible.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567886555232206848



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567886817497870336


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

> The Suns have informed Goran Dragic that they will honor his trade request and work to deal him prior to Thursday's deadline, according to RealGM's Shams Charania.
> Dragic told the Suns that he plans to leave in free agency this summer, according to USA Today's Sam Amick, so Phoenix may be willing to trade him below market value to avoid losing him for nothing in a few months. He's been a steady top-70 fantasy value this season despite the arrival of Isaiah Thomas but a move elsewhere would almost certainly prove beneficial for the value of Dragic, Thomas and Eric Bledsoe. The Rockets and Lakers are both interested in Dragic, and Amick reports that there are "seven or eight teams" who qualify as "serious suitors" -- meanwhile, Dragic's camp is apparently lobbying for a deal with the Lakers, Knicks or Heat. No trade is imminent and it remains to be seen what the Suns will demand as compensation for their star 28-year-old PG. Stay tuned.


Wow. Did not expect him to demand a trade.

Really wish this news would have been kept internal. Really hurts the Suns bargaining power.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers better not trade for Dragic!! Keep the assets and sign him in the offseason! He can't extend with the team he gets traded to anyways so why give up up assets? If we trade for him we most likely lose our top 5 pick (to Phoenix) and if he walks in the summer were back to square one.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix gets Jeremy Lin + Houston's 1st

Lakers get Dragic and the right to keep their own 1st rounder this year. 

Who says no??


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Phoenix?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol giving back rights to Laker pick.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Phoenix gets Jeremy Lin + Houston's 1st
> 
> Lakers get Dragic and the right to keep their own 1st rounder this year.
> 
> Who says no??


Phoenix. Pretty easily I would say.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568038232799240192


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marc Stein's reporting that the Celtics are apparently getting in on the Dragic trade talks. That's a little bit surprising to me, given his impending free agent status, but with the Lakers and Knicks reportedly at the top of his list, and Houston completely off it, it looks like he may value being the featured player more than actually competing for a title this year. It makes me really nervous, and I'd prefer the security of Isaiah Thomas' four-year deal, but if Ainge thinks they can keep him it's the kind of buy-low opportunity they'd need to eventually capitalize on.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

dear Lakers, how about not trading for Dragic and keeping your assets instead? You can always sign him this summer - meanwhile you keep your picks and continue to tank


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568074982443651073


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Buy-low for Celtics lol. Give Suns ONE of those good 11 or 12 picks you guys got stashed there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568074982443651073


I'm still not sure this guy even wants to play basketball. He must just sit on his coach collecting checks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Buy-low for Celtics lol. Give Suns ONE of those good 11 or 12 picks you guys got stashed there.


I can't tell if you're making fun of me or agreeing that the C's could make a deal.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm still not sure this guy even wants to play basketball. He must just sit on his *coach* collecting checks.


if you meant couch this is a funny slip


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

The Indiana Pacers are looking to move one of their high-priced veterans, league sources say, in order to create salary-cap room to pursue Dragic, should he be available this summer. Power forward David West and point guard George Hill have been mentioned as available, and although center Roy Hibbert has not, the Pacers' interest in Dragic is believed to be strong enough that they'd move anyone other than Paul George to create the necessary cap space to get him. Bleacher Report - See more at: http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm#sthash.szFYXhIK.dpuf


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

but apparently he wants LA, the Knicks or Miami so evidently he's interested in making a lifestyles based choice, what makes the Pacers think Indianapolis stacks up to his wish list locations?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> The Indiana Pacers are looking to move one of their high-priced veterans, league sources say, in order to create salary-cap room to pursue Dragic, should he be available this summer. Power forward David West and point guard George Hill have been mentioned as available, and although center Roy Hibbert has not, the Pacers' interest in Dragic is believed to be strong enough that they'd move anyone other than Paul George to create the necessary cap space to get him. Bleacher Report - See more at: http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm#sthash.szFYXhIK.dpuf


I don't buy it. They were already looking to move West and they have 12 mil coming off the books this summer. I have 0 faith that all of the sudden they're trying to cut cap in hopes that Dragic gets traded and decides he doesn't want to re-sign with whatever team he ends up on.

With every little bit of truth at the deadline there's always a ton of story telling to try to flesh out the story.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> but apparently he wants LA, the Knicks or Miami so evidently he's interested in making a lifestyles based choice, what makes the Pacers think Indianapolis stacks up to his wish list locations?


Trust me, they don't. 

I'm sure Bird is sitting back thinking "Hey, maybe Dragic will go to LA and then we can sign him to the max this offseason."

Although..... last years deadline I hated every move he made so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm still not sure this guy even wants to play basketball. He must just sit on his coach collecting checks.


I'd still take a chance on him if I was the Cavs. Maybe playing for a contender is the kind of motivation he needs.

Edit: Actually nevermind...I forgot we had JR Smith on the team. One moron is enough, we don't need two.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Adding to @ESPNSteinLine reporting. Lakers & Suns talked Dragic last week. Phoenix countered w/ Thomas





> @ramonashelburne: Phoenix also asked if Lakers would remove protection on the pick they owe them (currently top 5) protected. No traction on either discussion


Lol


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lol


I mean, what else do the Lakers really have to offer?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That would be the easiest deal to make. And a lot close to fair than someone else's suggestion that Phoenix trade Dragic _and_ the LA#1 for Houston's #1 .


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bogg said:


> I mean, what else do the Lakers really have to offer?


Houston's first and Randle. Neither is likely to be on the table though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Barring Houston or Boston gambling on renting Dragic and having him walk, a low first is most likely all Phoenix will get. Supposedly his list of desired locations are LAL, NY and Miami.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Houston's first and Randle. *Neither is likely to be on the table though.*


Well, that's the thing. For the record, I think LA _will_ offer the same "Nash or Lin plus the Houston first" package they offered for Rondo, but that's not nearly enough. After that, removing the protection on this year's first or Randle are like 90% of the trade chips LA has left.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Supposedly his list of desired locations are LAL, NY and Miami.


.....plus four other mystery teams that haven't been named, but are necessary to round out a list of seven teams, which is what was reported.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Well, that's the thing. For the record, I think LA _will_ offer the same "Nash or Lin plus the Houston first" package they offered for Rondo, but that's not nearly enough. After that, removing the protection on this year's first or Randle are like 90% of the trade chips LA has left.


If I'm LA I don't offer the unprotected first or Randle. I'd make a run at Rondo this summer instead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bogg said:


> Well, that's the thing. For the record, I think LA _will_ offer the same "Nash or Lin plus the Houston first" package they offered for Rondo, but that's not nearly enough. After that, removing the protection on this year's first or Randle are like 90% of the trade chips LA has left.


Disagree. I don't think they even offer that Houston pick because it leaves them hanging in the wind if they drop out of the top 5 after acquiring Dragic. That would be catastrophic if he walks. Which is why if I'm Mitch, the only way I give up Houston's pick is if Phoenix gives us back full protection on the pick we owe them this year. Highly unlikely to happen which is why I think the Lakers stand firm.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

So LA will only trade trade a late first to secure a player that will otherwise go to another team he wants to play for only if the Suns give them a lottery pick? :legoat:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they shouldn't be offering much for a guy who has already expressed interest in signing there in the offseason


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and the Suns have a day to find a deal for a guy who has already hung them out to dry publicly so the idea that they're going to get market value is dubious


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think it will take much for one of the other teams to top the offer of Steve Nash and a second round pick.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so then offer him the max this summer like they were planning on doing anyway


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Plumlee and Dragic for Hill and Houston's 1st rd pick?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ANY team trading for him would be gambling. Only teams I see willing to do that AND topping anything more than a low first rounder are teams like Boston or Philly who have multiple picks and a few young pieces to toss around.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Disagree. I don't think they even offer that Houston pick because it leaves them hanging in the wind if they drop out of the top 5 after acquiring Dragic. That would be catastrophic if he walks. Which is why if I'm Mitch, the only way I give up Houston's pick is if Phoenix gives us back full protection on the pick we owe them this year. Highly unlikely to happen which is why I think the Lakers stand firm.


Right now that Houston pick is slated to be the 25th overall pick in the draft. If the Lakers decline to even make an offer on Dragic because acquiring him would keep them from being able to take a flier on Robert Upshaw, then Jim Buss is even more incompetent than I thought.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> if you meant couch this is a funny slip


I did and it is.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Yahoo Sources: The agent for Oklahoma City guard Reggie Jackson has requested a trade to Thunder management. http://t.co/gvLmtHbQ8W


Welp


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp


I'm only surprised that it wasn't already understood that he actively wanted out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp



Not surprising. His role has been reduced. Not sure if it was simply the trade for Waiters or if he's just in Brooks' doghouse.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Making the official request makes it different.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Something interesting emerging as tomorrow's trade deadline approaches: Lakers are reluctant to part with rookie PG Jordan Clarkson.





> @WojYahooNBA: Yahoo Sources: Suns much more focused on discussing Dragic deals w/ Celtics, Rockets, Kings, among others, than any teams on guard's list.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good. Clarkson has been solid. I'm not surprised he's getting interest from other teams.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Plumlee and Dragic for Hill and Houston's 1st rd pick?


Pretty sure the Suns puke in their mouth.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jesus. Every time the Lakers have an off year their fans hype up some nobody bench player. The Lakers aren't turning down any deal for a real NBA player because they don't want to trade Dave Clarkson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Jesus. Every time the Lakers have an off year their fans hype up some nobody bench player. The Lakers aren't turning down any deal for a real NBA player because they don't want to trade Dave Clarkson.



He's one half of Kelly Clarkson. Shut up, @R-Star. They're not just going to trade one half of that dynamic duo for a dragon.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568121706667061248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568121367431786496


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This is another one of those times where I wish reporters were more specific. "The Lakers are reluctant to part with Jordan Clarkson" - does that mean they don't want to dump him for a second-rounder or that they're refusing to include him in Dragic talks? One of those stances is reasonable enough, while the other is absurd.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568121202738384896
I personally don't see them making a move at this point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> He's one half of Kelly Clarkson. Shut up, @R-Star. They're not just going to trade one half of that dynamic duo for a dragon.


One time R-Star traded for a dragon, and he got mild alcohol poisoning from drinking frozen beer. 

When dealing with a dragon, no deal is as it seems.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568121202738384896
> I personally don't see them making a move at this point.


Nothing significant anyways.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> One time R-Star traded for a dragon, and he got mild alcohol poisoning from drinking frozen beer.
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with a dragon, no deal is as it seems.



You can't tell this story without telling us what you traded.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> You can't tell this story without telling us what you traded.


My dignity.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Pretty sure the Suns puke in their mouth.


clock is ticking


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> clock is ticking


Well, if I know the Suns they're thinking "Hey, instead of just selling Dragon on the cheap, lets throw in Plumlee for Jordan Hill!"


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you're undervaluing Hill and overvaluing Plumlee


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Reggie Jackson's body language and effort requested a trade 2 months ago. Nobody is shocked that he wants out. I'm hoping they can get some value back for him, but there are so many good point guards in the league that Jackson would probably be a below average starting PG. He actually reminds me of Bobby Jackson with the Kings, but Reggie doesn't want to embrace that kind of role. Maybe Westbrook and Durant isolations being 80% of the offense has something to do with it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hill >>>> Plumlee


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

especially right now with Dragon already on the block - now you have two decent PG candidates floating out there


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Well, if I know the Suns they're thinking "Hey, instead of just selling Dragon on the cheap, lets throw in Plumlee for Jordan Hill!"



Throw in? No thanks. Why are we comparing Plumlee to Hill?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not sure but Lakers have reportedly expressed interest in Plumlee - I was assuming Hill for Plumlee was actually a sweetener


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jordan Hill is solid but I think I pass if I'm the Suns. 9m for a somewhat injury prone backup big isnt so worth it.

I assume backup because I don't think they would start him over Keiff or Len


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Basel said:


> You can't tell this story without telling us what you traded.


He was up to his eyeballs in cobra whiskey and ladyboy hookers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568132617247330304


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersNation: RT @paulcoro: Goran Dragic: "I don't feel comfortable with the situation." He said he wants to leave the Suns because his role changed.





> @LakersNation: RT @paulcoro: Goran Dragic on the Suns front office: "I don't trust them any more."


Strong statement


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> you're undervaluing Hill and overvaluing Plumlee


I highly doubt I'm the only one who thinks Phoenix doesn't value Hill over Plumlee. 

I don't think the average poster on this site values Hill over Plumlee either.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> He was up to his eyeballs in cobra whiskey and ladyboy hookers.


Not the first and probably not the last Archer comparison in my life.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Jesus. Every time the Lakers have an off year their fans hype up some nobody bench player. The Lakers aren't turning down any deal for a real NBA player because they don't want to trade Dave Clarkson.





> @calder_h: [email protected] begins the post All-Star stretch ranked 3rd in FT%, 6th in PPG & 9th in APG among rookies (46th pick in the draft)


:yesyesyes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> :yesyesyes:


To elaborate on those stats, he is getting 7.6ppg on 38.9% shooting, averaging 1.7 apg with 1 turnover a game and dominating the boards with 2 rpg.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Since entering the starting lineup he's averaged 13.4 pts, 3.8 asts, 3 rebs and 1.3 steals. He's the 46th pick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Since entering the starting lineup he's averaged 13.4 pts, 3.8 asts, 3 rebs and 1.3 steals. He's the 46th pick.


Yes. On the Lakers. 

I'm not saying the guy isn't a snazzy pick considering he went 46, but again, there is no way anyone is demanding Clarkson be in discussion for someone like Dragic, or more asinine, that the Lakers find him to be untouchable in such a trade.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568077056988356608


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not a trade rumor, but I saw a rumor going around that Detroit is looking to max out Draymond Green this summer.

To me that's a terrible contract. The guy isn't a max player even if the cap goes up significantly.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Not a trade rumor, but I saw a rumor going around that Detroit is looking to max out Draymond Green this summer.
> 
> To me that's a terrible contract. The guy isn't a max player even if the cap goes up significantly.


His biggest advantage in the league right now is that teams struggle to match up with him at the PF spot. He would be playing the 3 for Detroit. Not good.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't understand why Detroit would even pursue Draymond Green. They just got _better _by _waiving_ a tweener SF/PF.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> His biggest advantage in the league right now is that teams struggle to match up with him at the PF spot. He would be playing the 3 for Detroit. Not good.





kbdullah said:


> I don't understand why Detroit would even pursue Draymond Green. They just got _better _by _waiving_ a tweener SF/PF.


Exactly. It makes 0 sense to me. Might just be media nonsense, but he is a hometown guy so who knows.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568160267529375745


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568159930110189568


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568161368341217281


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568159930110189568


Well I hope by gods devine grace Reggie Jackson is blessed with waking up in the morning.

**** these ball players are starting to all sound like wack jobs.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Why in the holy hell does Jackson think he is worth more than $12m a year? Man


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Why in the holy hell does Jackson think he is worth more than $12m a year? Man


If that's true he's lost his mind.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think most players believe they're worth more than they probably are. You can't fault the guy. What mindset is he supposed to have?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think most players believe they're worth more than they probably are. You can't fault the guy. What mindset is he supposed to have?


It is a more than fair offer for a guy to play 6th man though. If he wants to try to find more money that's fine, but I think that part of the story will scare a lot of teams away.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jackson is a good player, it's just that there are so many good point guards. That kills his value. He probably wouldn't be even top 25 at his position even playing heavy minutes as a starter. It's hard to pay a guy 12 million per year if he isn't in the top 10 range at his position.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Jackson is a good player, it's just that there are so many good point guards. That kills his value. He probably wouldn't be even top 25 at his position even playing heavy minutes as a starter. It's hard to pay a guy 12 million per year if he isn't in the top 10 range at his position.


Yep. I'd like him on Indy, but not if he thinks he's a max guy, which apparently he does.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Anyone else wondering if Riley can turn Deng into a placeholder small forward and first-round pick, winning the Dragic "sweepstakes" almost by default with two late firsts and Napier?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

more I think about it, the more I want the Lakers to stand pat (unless someone wants to offer them something for Hill or Lin - Hell I'd take a second rounder for Lin at this point)


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Basel said:


> I think most players believe they're worth more than they probably are. You can't fault the guy. What mindset is he supposed to have?


That's fine if he wants to think that, I just hope for his sake he isn't expecting it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568270080309657600


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568270539770478592


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Phoenix Suns are operating under the belief that guard Goran Dragic could be persuaded to accept a five-year contract elsewhere, thus are pursuing trades with asset-rich teams outside of his preferred list of destinations, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> For Dragic, the Suns are pursuing packages that include a young player with significant potential and a first-round draft pick or two first-round picks, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> ...



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...ams-outside-his-preferred-list-192209795.html


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Goran Dragic...you're not that good.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568270539770478592


That would be cool. Close out his career there instead of rotting away in BKN.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who do you think will offer better package for Goran Dragic so that Suns can improve, Lakers or Knicks?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Interesting wrinkle on Dragic.That 5th year is important. But there's advantage to signing shorter deals now with cap projections in 2 years





> @ramonashelburne: In other words, why not do a 4 year deal with an opt-out after 3 when the market will be flush with cash from teams who lose in 2016 FAcy


Interesting point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> That would be cool. Close out his career there instead of rotting away in BKN.


Are they so soured on Thad Young that they'll trade him just to honor KG?

He's averaging decent number. I would have thought he'd be a small asset come trade dealine, not someone you dump for KG.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Are they so soured on Thad Young that they'll trade him just to honor KG?
> 
> He's averaging decent number. I would have thought he'd be a small asset come trade dealine, not someone you dump for KG.


Just seems like fan service, getting a final twenty games from the best player in franchise history for the season ticket holders instead of something like Landry Fields and a second-round pick. I don't think the return they'd get on Thad is so great that it matters much either way.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

tanking move


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ballscientist said:


> Who do you think will offer better package for Goran Dragic so that Suns can improve, Lakers or Knicks?


neither


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Talk of Lawson for Hill going around. I'd have to assume Indiana would have to add. I don't want to lose Hill, but I've wanted Lawson on the Pacers for years. 

I'd assume Hill, Copeland and a future pick or Hill and Hill.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> tanking move


Eh, how many wins is Thad Young-over-Garnett really good for over the final 29 games of the season? 2? 3 at most?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Talk of Lawson for Hill going around. I'd have to assume Indiana would have to add. I don't want to lose Hill, but I've wanted Lawson on the Pacers for years.
> 
> I'd assume Hill, Copeland and a future pick or Hill and Hill.


George Hill and a lotto-protected pick for Lawson would be a really nice pickup for the Pacers. I like Lawson at $13 million a year _way_ more than Dragic at $20 million per.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Eh, how many wins is Thad Young-over-Garnett really good for over the final 29 games of the season? 2? 3 at most?


as a Laker fan that's pretty much all we need


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting point.


But Dragic will be 31 years old by that point and not able to command big money. So makes sense to just get that fifth year now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568418152167682048


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's sounding more and more like Garnett to Minnesota gets done, and supposedly there's talk of the Lopez-to-OKC talks getting rolled in to create one huge four-team trade where Philly eats salary for some combination of picks/prospects.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Woj is reporting that Afflalo just got traded to Portland. No word on what/who the Nuggets are getting back yet.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Woj is reporting that Afflalo just got traded to Portland. No word on what/who the Nuggets are getting back yet.


I was hearing a first rounder, not sure what player they got to round out the salary. T Rob and Steve Blake?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Woj is reporting that Afflalo just got traded to Portland. No word on what/who the Nuggets are getting back yet.


Really? Portland? So he's going to come off the bench?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I was hearing a first rounder, not sure what player they got to round out the salary. T Rob and Steve Blake?


I imagine it's Robinson and _someone_, just not sure who. 

EDIT: Robinson, Will Barton, Victor Claver, a second-rounder, and a lottery-protected first in 2016 that turns into two seconds if it's not conveyed by 2017(also lottery-protected that year).



RollWithEm said:


> Really? Portland? So he's going to come off the bench?


Apparently. I can't see them moving Batum to the bench, but given the poor year he's having I could see them playing the Matthews-Afflalo pairing long minutes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Really? Portland? So he's going to come off the bench?


Super sub for the 2-3 or starts over Batum I'd assume.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KBergCBS: Denver gets Thomas Robinson, Will Barton, Victor Claver and a future first for Afflalo and Alonzo Gee, sources say.


Done deal. That's big for Portland.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I imagine it's Robinson and _someone_, just not sure who.
> 
> EDIT: Robinson, Will Barton, Victor Claver, a second-rounder, and a lottery-protected first in 2016 that turns into two seconds if it's not conveyed by 2017(also lottery-protected that year).
> 
> ...


Bit of a gamble on Denvers part. The West should continue to be stacked, but if Portland makes the playoffs the next 2 years that's a bad deal for one of the dealines biggest assets.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Bit of a gamble on Denvers part. The West should continue to be stacked, but if Portland makes the playoffs the next 2 years that's a bad deal for one of the dealines biggest assets.


By lottery protected I mean it only gets conveyed if Portland makes the playoffs, not misses it. If Aldridge re-signs, and I believe he will, Portland's a pretty sure bet to make a postseason appearance in at least one of those years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> By lottery protected I mean it only gets conveyed if Portland makes the playoffs, not misses it. If Aldridge re-signs, and I believe he will, Portland's a pretty sure bet to make a postseason appearance in at least one of those years.


I mean a bad deal for Denver. I'd bet on Portland making the playoffs the next two seasons rather than missing it.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Wowww, didn't see that coming for PDX. Didn't even know they were interested in Afflalo, but that's a pretty good trade for them. Batum has been awful on the O side of things this year, having Afflalo as a super sub should help them a good amount.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Apparently. I can't see them moving Batum to the bench, but given the poor year he's having I could see them playing the Matthews-Afflalo pairing long minutes.


Right. I think Afflalo might wind up in their crunchtime 5. This might even free up Batum to play more PF in certain match-ups.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Don't know if it's been posted, but Miami is allegedly offering two 1st rd picks for Dragic.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Miami is the one destination on Dragic's destination list that would actually make sense. I mean New York and LA aren't going to get good overnight. Miami on the other hand - Dragic/Wade/Deng/Bosh/Whiteside is a darn good starting five.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568458669827829761


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568452782149074944


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568459830777815040


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Well if Miami gets Dragic, Norris Cole becomes super expendable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568464739388530688


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568465170701426688


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a feeling the Dragic deal is going to turn into one of those monster four or five team deals where teams like Boston or Philly are used to dump the unwanted pieces (and I only suspect Boston because I think Miami might want Prince as a plug-in at the 3).


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

If the Nets come out of this deadline with Reggie Jackson and Thad Young only giving up KG, Lopez and Jack that's pretty sick.

And Miami, man, they get Dragic and now we're talking about them turning heads all of a sudden. On paper Dragic/Wade/Deng/Bosh/Whiteside is legitimate.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568465170701426688


If Jack goes to the Wiz that could quietly be the best trade of the deadline.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I mean a bad deal for Denver. I'd bet on Portland making the playoffs the next two seasons rather than missing it.


Um......I think I'm misunderstanding something. If Portland makes the playoffs then Denver gets a first-round pick. If the Blazers wind up in the lottery in '16 and '17 then Denver gets two second-rounders. Getting the first in '16 would be the preferable outcome, no?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568473497850269698


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Would Reggie Jackson start for Brooklyn?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Would Reggie Jackson start for Brooklyn?


I mean, with the way he's acted I can't imagine someone would trade for him to be a 20mpg backup, but I feel like Brooklyn's going to look quite a bit different tonight versus where they were at this morning, so let's just wait for the dust to settle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Um......I think I'm misunderstanding something. If Portland makes the playoffs then Denver gets a first-round pick. If the Blazers wind up in the lottery in '16 and '17 then Denver gets two second-rounders. Getting the first in '16 would be the preferable outcome, no?


For some reason I thought it was the other way around. Changes my outlook on the trade for Denver.

EDIT: Yea, the way I was looking at it clearly made no sense. Trying to get my fitbit steps in and having a hard time concentrating. The thing is ruining my life. 


.....Fitbit steps... I'm such a girl.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568482389120425985


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568481965231497216


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568481255223898113


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568482856579833858


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Clearly Jackson will start for the Nets if he's traded. They aren't going to trade for a guy playing backup on a winning team and complaining about it just so he can play backup on a losing team. 

Wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The full deal Miami is offering is:

Goran for Cole, McRoberts, Birdman, Two 1st rd picks


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This deadline f'ing sucks so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> This deadline f'ing sucks so far.


Stop posting until you hit 10,000 steps, bro.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Stop posting until you hit 10,000 steps, bro.


7th day of 20,000+ bro. R-Star is killing it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> 7th day of 20,000+ bro. R-Star is killing it.


Instead of #BeastMode , can we just start saying #RStarMode ?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568488702147756032


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Instead of #BeastMode , can we just start saying #RStarMode ?


No. R-Star is coming in second place to some crazy late 40's lady in this weeks challenge. Stupid brother in law's wife's mom.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568487408293036032


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568486785136902144


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No. R-Star is coming in second place to some crazy late 40's lady in this weeks challenge. Stupid brother in law's wife's mom.


#RStarMode deactivated.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568486785136902144


Is any team other than Boston or Philly going to draft players in the next couple of drafts?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568487408293036032


Soo..... they're just telling everyone things they already know at this point?

How is that some sort of insider news? No one wants to pay him 16+ mil next year. Every basketball fan in the world knows that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Is any team other than Boston or Philly going to draft players in the next couple of drafts?


Not in the second round.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568490416640819201


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568490892996308993


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568490355370434561


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568492651114319872


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dragon to Miami done.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Reggie Jackson to Detroit.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Utah is finalizing a deal to send Enes Kanter to Oklahoma City, league source tells Yahoo Sports.


Lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow?

I take back my boring deadline comment.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Would have to think KCP is the piece leaving Detroit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MCDubs, Brandon Knight? What is going on???


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guess that counts as the unexpected big trade of the deadline.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568501111994376192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568501362549493761


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568501111994376192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568501362549493761


Two seconds or Prigioni? Good deal for New York.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope Perkins comes back if he gets bought out.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

PJ finally wins a trade, good deal for NY.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568503234136027137


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568504339951693828


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Holy shit, did OKC just get Enes? That's huge.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Word is that OKC got Augustine and Novak too.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568505663346896897


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Well if it was in doubt before, it sure as hell isn't now. Phoenix bows out of the running for the 8th seed and Kanter will now save the Thunder. That's a really good get for OKC.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Adam said:


> Holy shit, did OKC just get Enes? That's huge.


Meh 

Kanter is not good


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> Meh
> 
> Kanter is not good


Offensively he's not bad. He will look pretty decent on the Thunder considering who they were playing before.

As terrible as it sounds they're going to miss Perks defense though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Big (p)Enis should fill out the big man rotation, and Augustine is a much more traditional point guard and I think that will benefit Waiters and Morrow off the bench. 

Nice last minute deal for OKC.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568505663346896897


Tayshaun back to Detroit?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568506508348157952


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Offensively he's not bad. He will look pretty decent on the Thunder considering who they were playing before.
> 
> As terrible as it sounds they're going to miss Perks defense though.


He is a blackhole that can't guard anyone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I actually like Jerebko. Did Detroit see what was going on with KG and the Wolves and get sentimental?

I know it's a future cap move. I was joking.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> He is a blackhole that can't guard anyone.


Same was said about Z-Bo far later in his career.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazy ass trade deadline. I'm already overwhelmed and there aren't even threads for all the trades that have gone down.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Crazy ass trade deadline. I'm already overwhelmed and there aren't even threads for all the trades that have gone down.


 @Basel can't even keep up with this one.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Crazy ass trade deadline. I'm already overwhelmed and there aren't even threads for all the trades that have gone down.


Extra long all-star break appears to have worked for GMs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568509243931799552


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They are just creaming their pants on NBA TV over this OKC trade. They're basically handing them the championship. 

Augustin and Kanter will play. Singler and Novak? They're the epitome of who gives a shit players. 

Augustin is a better fit than Jackson now that Waiters is there. I'm not sure Kanter is any better than Perkins once Adams is back. It leaves them with little to no defense at the center spot, and it's not like Kanter will be fed the ball.


I don't get the OKC praise here. Jackson could have got a kings ransom if they traded him before the Waiters trade. He was looking like a sure fire for 6th man of the year. This is an ok deal at best in my eyes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568508948283858944


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> @Basel can't even keep up with this one.


Trying. If I was home it would be easy but I'm trying to post everything while at work.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568508887923437568


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568508837608747009


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568512807655731201
I think the answer to that question is probably yes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568512576826388481
Am I the only one that thinks he'll end up back with the Spurs?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568512576826388481
> Am I the only one that thinks he'll end up back with the Spurs?


Would be a smart move by both sides.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

OKC will miss Perkins defense and his overall intensity on and off the court. Everyone here loved those things about him. We won't miss the contract or the offensive incompetence though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568515285252067328


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568515109359783937


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568515742796115968


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568515742796115968


Am I the only one who thinks that's a better deal for OKC?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568519122025193472


R-Star said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that's a better deal for OKC?


No


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568527643731103744


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that's a better deal for OKC?


Nope.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

​


RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568515742796115968


Could have been? Were the Pacers really going to do that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> ​Could have been? Were the Pacers really going to do that?


I'm glad it didn't happen, but it wouldn't have surprised me. 

Bird has been making some terrible moves lately.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

76ers fans not happy their team is in constant tank mode


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> 76ers fans not happy their team is in constant tank mode


Too bad for them, because guys like Bill Simmons are going to spend the next month calling their GM a genius.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm skeptical that the Hibbert deal ever had any legs. I think it would have been a lot like the Lopez deal, where they talk about it a lot and think about it a lot, but with Brooklyn ultimately scared to pull the trigger. 

The deal I heard about with Indiana had George Hill involved. No mention of Hibbert.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Reggie Jackson is an upgrade over Augustin for Detroit, but it looks like were looking towards the future, considering our bench is looking extra weak. Prince will help alleviate some cap space come the summer. If Reggie is cool with being a 6th man again once Jennings is healthy I'm not at all upset with the moves. Can't wait for Seifer's ArmChair GM analysis to tell us why SVG is screwing up again.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Reggie Jackson is an upgrade over Augustin for Detroit, but it looks like were looking towards the future, considering our bench is looking extra weak. Prince will help alleviate some cap space come the summer. *If Reggie is cool with being a 6th man again once Jennings is healthy* I'm not at all upset with the moves. Can't wait for Seifer's ArmChair GM analysis to tell us why SVG is screwing up again.


I don't think he is cool with that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Reggie Jackson is an upgrade over Augustin for Detroit, but it looks like were looking towards the future, considering our bench is looking extra weak. Prince will help alleviate some cap space come the summer. If Reggie is cool with being a 6th man again once Jennings is healthy I'm not at all upset with the moves. Can't wait for Seifer's ArmChair GM analysis to tell us why SVG is screwing up again.


Given that the achilles downtime is a year, you shouldn't be worried about how Reggie would fit as sixth man, he's going to be the starter next year and Jennings, in all likelihood, tradebait once he shows out healthy again.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think he is cool with that.


Yeah, that's about what I figured. He's not better than Jennings assuming he fully recovers. Hopefully, he will accept the sixth man role, but if not, then SVG will probably move him in the offseason, or before the deadline in '16. 

I do like Augustin on the Thunder. He gives great balance to Waiters and Morrow.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Given that the achilles downtime is a year, you shouldn't be worried about how Reggie would fit as sixth man, he's going to be the starter next year and Jennings, in all likelihood, tradebait once he shows out healthy again.


Also true, but if Jennings shows out healthy I think we're going to try and keep him in Detroit.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I also trust that SVG is not going to offer Jackson a huge deal this summer or next. If Dumars was still making the decisions I would be a bit concerned.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568927380871315456


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568927380871315456


Sucks for Heat fans.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Sucks for Heat fans.


He has to say that. He wants the 5th year. The Heat will give it to him, and I don't mind. When the cap goes up his deal will be perfectly worth it.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Adam said:


> He has to say that. He wants the 5th year. The Heat will give it to him, and I don't mind. When the cap goes up his deal will be perfectly worth it.


Yeah, most likely. I'm too used to the way it is in Cleveland where offering a better contract usually won't cut it because...well it's Cleveland.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

If I'm a Heat fan I call that quote very disheartening - let's say he is angling for the 5th year and the max already... (which I'm not confident about btw) the fact that he's holding you up on negotiations already? has it been 24 hours? wow


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569255259362603008


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569256465392930816


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

clippers?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good for Perkins. It doesn't matter where Pau Gasol goes, Kendrick Perkins will find him. Perkins will help Cleveland a great deal against teams like Chicago and Washington who start two legitimate 7 footers.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569255259362603008












Finally, the Cavs have two legitimate centers (that I assume they are going to actually play). Honestly, I can't see how any team in the East can stop them.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Perkins = legitimate center?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> Perkins = legitimate center?


Compared to Kevin Love who Blatt continues to be insistent on playing at that position after Mozgov goes on the bench? Yes.

Others however...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

e-monk said:


> Perkins = legitimate center?


Legitimate back-up center.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Cavaliers went from having no center once Varejao went down, to now having two. This is important for them.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569539426549833728


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

kbdullah said:


> Cavaliers went from having no center once Varejao went down, to now having two. This is important for them.


Not only that but their bench improves significantly as well. 

Perkins won't provide much scoring for them but it at least guarantees that Thompson won't be playing at center as much as he usually does, which is a position he's not suited to play. You actually have a complete bench roster. Dell at PG, Shumpert (unless they put him in the starting line up soon which they should, in which case JR Smith) at SG, Marion at SF, Thompson at PF and Perkins at C. That's a solid bench unit, especially for a team that has three superstar-type talent in its starting line up. 

This Cavs team is going to be scary good come playoff time.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569933686742913024


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569933686742913024


Good low risk/high reward move for the Nets.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Good low risk/high reward move for the Nets.


With the way they mortgaged their draft future, the Nets have no choice but to make decisions like this whenever they present themselves.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The race for the last two playoffs spots in the East is going to be interesting.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> With the way they mortgaged their draft future, the Nets have no choice but to make decisions like this whenever they present themselves.


Agreed, they pretty much have to gamble on high lottery picks from the last few years that didn't work out in their current situations for one reason or another. Robinson becomes in effect their draft pick this season. They should probably throw a decent offer (i.e. their mid-level) at Derrick Williams this summer and see if he can be salvaged as well. They need _some_ sort of interesting youth to develop.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Heat have signed Big Money Beasley to a 10 day contract.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613409661576941569


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the rumor of the Suns sending Bledsoe and #13 to the Knicks for the #4 pick. Would prefer to keep #13 and swap something else but I do that deal if I'm the Suns even if it could blow up in our face.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> 11:00 p.m.
> 
> • No more LA in Portland?: The Blazers' trade of Nicolas Batum is just the latest signal of LaMarcus Aldridge's 'likely departure' from Portland, ESPN's Marc Stein reports. While the Lakers appear to have moved passed the Dallas Mavericks for Aldridge's services, the San Antonio Spurs are still the All-Star's top destination, according to Stein.
> 
> ...



http://www.si.com/nba/2015/06/24/nb...uzz-demarcus-cousins-kevin-love-knicks-lakers


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Didn't OKC just unload Lamb?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Didn't OKC just unload Lamb?


He's with Charlotte, I believe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess they made their choice of Singler over Lamb.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

How the heck do you post a tweet? I cant get this crap to work.

Im too old for this crap hahaha


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What OKC got in return for James Harden: Steven Adams, Luke Ridnour, Mitch McGary, Alex Abrines, rights to Szyzmon Szcewzyk & a future 2nd


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

[ TWEET ] ALL #'s from an expanded tweet [ / TWEET ] 


Put it together.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614237057997774849


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ender said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614237057997774849


Good get for Milwaukee.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626397705112297472


----------

